# اشتباكات بين الأمن ومتظاهرين بالقرب من «الداخلية».. وإطلاق مكثف للقنابل



## Alexander.t (2 فبراير 2012)

*     اشتباكات بين الأمن ومتظاهرين بالقرب من «الداخلية».. وإطلاق مكثف لقنابل الغاز

* *اندلعت اشتباكات بين قوات الأمن المركزي المتمركزة بشارع  منصور بالقرب من وزارة الداخلية وآلاف المتظاهرين، عقب تخطي المتظاهرين  السلك الشائك قرب  مقر الوزارة مما أدى لوقوع اشتباكات بين قوات الأمن  المركزي والمتظاهرين، وتراشق بالحجارة وإطلاق كثيف لقنابل الغاز على  المتظاهرين لإجبارهم على الانسحاب.*
*ورصدت «المصري اليوم» سقوط العشرات من المصابين نتيجة  الاختناق والتراشق بالحجارة، وأنشأ بعض الأطباء مستشفى ميداني بالقرب من  تقاطع شارعي منصور والشيخ ريحان لعلاج المصابين.*


----------



## Alexander.t (2 فبراير 2012)

*المستشفي الميداني بكنيسة قصر الدوبارة خلف مجمع التحرير مفتوحه ومستعده لاستقبال الحالات*


----------



## Alexander.t (2 فبراير 2012)

*تتواجد حالياًحوالى 50 سيارة إسعاف تنقل المصابين إلى المستشفيات القريبة من منطقة وزارة الداخلية*


----------



## Alexander.t (2 فبراير 2012)

* هيئة الإسعاف: 18 حالة اختناق حصيلة اشتباكات الداخلية*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 فبراير 2012)

_kfaaaaaaaaya_
_7araaam_​


----------



## Alexander.t (2 فبراير 2012)

*جدار محمد محمود بينهار الان ع ايدى المتظاهرين
*


----------



## Alexander.t (2 فبراير 2012)

*سادت حالة من الهدوء الحذر بين كل من قوات الأمن المركزى، والمتظاهرين  والألتراس، فى كافة الشوارع المؤدية لوزارة الداخلية، مساء اليوم، وذلك  بعدما اندلعت اشتباكات بين الجانبين، أسفرت عن إصابة المئات باختناقات جراء  قنابل الغاز المسيلة للدموع.

وتوقفت الاشتباكات بين الجانبين، وبدأ المتظاهرون فى قرع أعمدة الإنارة،  بعدما رشق المتظاهرون قوات الأمن بالحجارة، وأطلقوا عدداً من "الشماريخ"،  رداً على إطلاق عناصر الأمن للقنابل المسيلة للدموع.* *

ويواصل المتظاهرون احتشادهم فى محيط وزارة الداخلية فى ظل توقف الاشتباكات  بين الجانبين، فيما قامت أعداد من الألتراس بالتجمع من جديد بشارع محمد  محمود وشارع منصور وشارع نوبار المؤدية لوزارة الداخلية.* *

وتواصل عربات الإسعاف المنتشرة نقلها للمصابين على أثر الاختناق الناتج عن  القنابل المسيلة للدموع، فيما بدأ المتظاهرون فى صنع واق مضاد للقنابل  المسيلة للدموع باستخدام "الخميرة"*


----------



## Alexander.t (2 فبراير 2012)

[YOUTUBE]ipgvQl16HZ8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alexander.t (2 فبراير 2012)

*





وزارة الداخلية من عند المدرسة الالمانية
*


----------



## Alexander.t (2 فبراير 2012)

الأمن المركزي واقف ورا الأسلاك الشائكة في الشارع اللي بعد منصور من محمد محمود والشباب بيهدو الناس ومحدش بيهاجمه"


----------



## Alexander.t (2 فبراير 2012)

*محتاجين دكاترة فى المستشفى الميدنى بالتحرير*


----------



## Alexander.t (2 فبراير 2012)

كوردون نوبار الان


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 فبراير 2012)

_w 2a5retha eh_
_mosh kefaya dam_
_..................._​


----------



## Alexander.t (2 فبراير 2012)

*علي غنيم: 25 أصابة إختناق في شارع الفلكي و المسيرة سلمية حتى الأن*


----------



## Alexander.t (2 فبراير 2012)

*اليوم السابع | المتظاهرون يشعلون النار فى شارع محمد محمود لمواجهة قنابل الغاز: ‎*


----------



## Alexander.t (2 فبراير 2012)

*اليوم السابع | 70 ألف متظاهر أمام الداخلية يطالبون برحيل الوزير*


----------



## Alexander.t (2 فبراير 2012)

*





الأعداد غفيرة بشارع الفلكي
*


----------



## Alexander.t (2 فبراير 2012)

*الداخلية: تجمعات اخترقت الحواجز الأمنية وتحاول اقتحام مقر الوزارة*


----------



## Alexander.t (2 فبراير 2012)

*الصحة: 101 مصاب حتى الآن في الإحتكاكات بمحيط وزارة الداخلية *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 فبراير 2012)

* اخبار  مصر | نشطاء يتداولون صورة عبر موقع افيس بوك ينتقدون موقف قوات الأمن  المتواجدة بكثافة فى احداث بورسعيد ولما لم تدخل 
*



​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 فبراير 2012)

* رصد | تداعيات أزمة بورسعيد | الإسكندرية | صلاة العشاء أمام المنطقة الشمالية العسكرية قبل قليل 
 تصوير | محمد سعيد*



​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 فبراير 2012)

*اخبار  مصر | الهتافات فى شارع الفلكى تدوى الشعب يريد اعدام المشير , الشعب يريد  اسقاط النظام , عسكر يحكم مدنى ليه هو حسنى رجع والا اية*
​


----------



## Alexander.t (2 فبراير 2012)

*الأمن يواصل إطلاق قنابل الغاز بكثافة لتفريق المتظاهرين وسقوط حوالي 100 مصاباً *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 فبراير 2012)

*اشتباكات بين الأمن و المتظاهرين عند وزارة الداخلية و قنابل مسيلة للدموع
[YOUTUBE]Bd9AJRSHIVw[/YOUTUBE]
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 فبراير 2012)

* صورة الإسكندرية | أمام المنطقة الشمالية العسكرية قبل قليل 





*​ ​


----------



## Alexander.t (2 فبراير 2012)

*قطع الكهرباء عن أعمدة الإنارة بشارع منصور.. واستمرار الاشتباكات بالقرب من «الداخلية»*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 فبراير 2012)

*فيديو محزن جدا || شاهد صور الشباب شهداء مجزرة بورسعيد كلهم زي الورد

[YOUTUBE]EewxQfTvo-Q[/YOUTUBE]

*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 فبراير 2012)

*فيديو عاجل || شاهد الاعلامى المتعصب سيد على وتحريض  وااااااااضح جدا على الهواء ضد الثوار وشوفوا بيقول الثوار عايزين يعملوا  ايه فى المشير !!!!!! كااااارثه
[YOUTUBE]JC6gJ6nTqek[/YOUTUBE]

* ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 فبراير 2012)

* رصد | تداعيات أزمة بورسعيد | دمنهور : وقفة احتجاجية على احداث بور سعيد في ميدان الساعة بدمنهور #RNN #PortSaid

 تصوير محمود عاشور*



​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 فبراير 2012)

* رصد | تداعيات أزمة بورسعيد |  وزارة الداخلية : احد المصابين يفقد الوعي نتيجة قنابل الغاز 

 تصوير : مصطفى علاء الدين*



​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 فبراير 2012)

* اخبار مصر | شارع محمد محمود منذ قليل 
*



​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 فبراير 2012)

*آلاف الأقباط والمسلمين والألتراس يشعيون جثمان كريم ضحية موقعة بورسعيد

  الخميس، 2 فبراير  2012 - 19:02






                             مسيرة للألتراس 
كتب نادر شكرى

شيع مساء اليوم من كنيسة قلب يسوع بمصر الجديدة ما يزيد عن  ثلاثة  الآلاف من الأقباط والمسلمين والألتراس وحركات شبابية جنازة كريم  عادل خزام  "19 عاما" أحد ضحايا موقعة بورسعيد الذى راح ضحيتها 75 قتيلا  وعشرات  المصابين.

وتحولت جنازة كريم إلى مأساة من الآلام والحزن على ضحايا أحداث مباراة   الأهلى والمصرى، حيث لم تفرق الدماء بين مسلم وقبطى وهذا كان عنوان المسيرة   التى خرجت عقب الصلاة على جثمان الضحية واتجهت خلف نعشه فى شارع صلاح   سالم، مرددين "جوه كنيسة جوه المسجد يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر" ثورة من الكنائس   ثورة من الجوامع ارحل ارحل يا مشير" قتلوا كريم قتلوا حسين  حقهم حق  حصين"  والشعب يريد إسقاط المشير" وقتلوا خالد قتلوا مينا كل رصاصه  بتقوينا" وفى  الجنة يا كريم "والألتراس مش بلطجية" يا طنطاوى يا خسيس دم  المصرى مش رخيص  "ويا نموت زيهم يا نجيب حقهم" واستمرت المسيرة حتى إستاد  القاهرة وهم  يهتفون رافعين صور كريم وانضم لهم أعداد من المارة بالشارع  . 

وشارك فى جنازة كريم بعض المصابين من أحداث الأمس والذين رووا مأساة الهجوم   عليهم وإلقاء بعضهم من أعلى المدرجات وتلقى آخرون ضربات تحت جموع غفيرة  من  جمهور المصرى حتى لفظوا أنفسهم الأخيرة. 

وحاول "اليوم السابع" الحديث مع والدة الضحية لكنها كانت فى حالة انهيار   تام وهى تصرخ بحرارة "قتلوك يا ولد..ابنى ابنى مات" فكريم هو الابن الوحيد   لشقيقه أخرى تدعى ياسمين وكريم هو خريج مدارس الجزويت ويدرس بألسنة الأولى   بالجامعة الألمانية بكلية التجارة وهو من أعضاء ألتراس الأهلى ذهب مع   أصدقائه لتشجيع ناديه ولكنه لم يعود لأسرته التى فقدت الولد الوحيد لهم مما   زاد من كارثتهم . 

وقال رفيق مجدى أحد أصدقاء كريم أن صديقه من الأشخاص الهادئين وينتمى لأسرة   صغيرة بمصر الجديدة، حيث إنه الابن الوحيد وشقيق لفتاة وهو دائما مشارك  فى  تشجيع فريق الأهلى مع والألتراس وتم العثور عليه ملقاة على الأرض بجوار   الإستاد ووجهه غارقا بالدماء وكانت هناك ضربة فى الرأس ونزيف حاد بالأنف. 

يذكر أن القداس أقيم فى كنيسة قلب يسوع الكاثوليكية بحضور لفيف من كهنة   الكاثوليك ومنهم القس رفيق والقس موريس والقس افريم من الروم الكاثوليك   والأب جرير من الكاثوليك اللاتين، وعبر راعى الكنيسة عن حزنه لما وقع من   ضحايا أبرياء وقال "إن الله الذى أعطى والذى أراد أن يسترد ما أعطاه وليعطى   عزاء لأسرته ولكل نفسا حزينة والسلام لمصر ولاستقرار أوضاع. 


اليوم السابع
* 
​


----------



## Alexander.t (2 فبراير 2012)

*نصائح للثوار
جهز رساله فيها اسمك و رقم تيليفون قريب لك او صاحبك وابعتها ف حاله القبض عليك على 01275215660 - 01002850271 - 01007821006
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 فبراير 2012)

*صورة احد المتظاهرين أمام المنطقة الشمالية العسكرية قبل قليل شاهد





* 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 فبراير 2012)

*فيديو || عاااجل من شارع الفلكي وشاهد ماذا يحدث بين الامن والالتراس وماذا تقول علي الهواااااء لميس الحديدي




*
[YOUTUBE]HpG8hIhjWWE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Alexander.t (2 فبراير 2012)

*الشباب بيهدو جدار محمد محمود*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 فبراير 2012)

*خناقة بالشتائم على الهواء بين ضيوف وائل ابراشي   *


[YOUTUBE]_7gEBMCStEQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Alexander.t (2 فبراير 2012)

*ابراهيم عيسى | فى الميدان : كأننا نشاهد عقاب مدبر للشعب المصري الذى قرر أن الثورة مستمرة فى 25 يناير الماضى*


----------



## Alexander.t (2 فبراير 2012)

*قنابل الغاز أترمت بكثافة في وسط كل المجاميع عند محمد محمود، كله بيتحرك في هلع بعيد*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 فبراير 2012)

*صور أعلام مصر والاهلي والزمالك من داخل الاشتباكات الآن 




*​


----------



## Alexander.t (2 فبراير 2012)

*عاجل جداً: محتاجين دكاترة عظام في مستشفي كنيسة قصر الدوباره الكسور كتير مفيش دكاتره*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 فبراير 2012)

*فيديو هااام | شاهد ماذا يقول هذا الفتى الجررررئ على الهواء منذ قليل - كلام فى منتهى الخطووورة










[YOUTUBE]9bXRFTaGYbc[/YOUTUBE]
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 فبراير 2012)

*خبار مصر | النشطاء يؤكدون ان غداً هى جمعة غضب جديدة*




​


----------



## Alexander.t (2 فبراير 2012)

*                 طرد عمرو موسى من مصطفى محمود         *



[YOUTUBE]EXNeoTxcf0M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 فبراير 2012)

* اخبار مصر | محمد الزيات مؤسس شبكة اخبار مصر عبر تويتر 
 أنظروا الى محاكمات مبارك وستعلمون جيداً ان الأمن موجود , وأنظروا الى  السرقة والبلطجة والقتل وأحداث بورسعيد وستعلمون معنى الأنفلات الأمنى*



​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 فبراير 2012)

* رصد | تداعيات أزمة بورسعيد | وزارة الداخلية : نقل احد المصابين عبر الدراجات النارية 

 تصوير : سامح عز الدين*



​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 فبراير 2012)

*فيديو ||  عاجل من 6 أبريل الأن




*
[YOUTUBE]0nwSRVjw1SI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 فبراير 2012)

*رصد | تداعيات أزمة بورسعيد | متابعات | الفيفا : لا يحق للحكومة المصرية اقالة اتحاد الكرة #*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 فبراير 2012)

[YOUTUBE]mfar0DKiP88[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 فبراير 2012)

*اللواء عصام سمك مدير امن بور سعيد 
يقول " اسالوا اي حد مفيش طوبه اتحدفت علي جمهور الاهلي "

صادق يا حج ومصر كلها كدابه 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 فبراير 2012)

*فيديو || عااااجل كارثة و مصيبة رهيبة في الاسكندرية






[YOUTUBE]wLmyhAV_5-U[/YOUTUBE]
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 فبراير 2012)

فيديو ||  هام جدااا الان من احد افراد الاولتراس للنادى الاهلى على الهواء  !!!!

[YOUTUBE]hcBXeTxh3-Q[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 فبراير 2012)

* اخبار مصر | جماهير الألترس تشعل لاشماريخ داخل شارع محمد محمود
*



​


----------



## The Eagle (2 فبراير 2012)

*101 مصاب الي الأن في الأحداث الجارية في محيط وزارة الداخلية .... قطاع الأخبار*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> فيديو ||  هام جدااا الان من احد افراد الاولتراس للنادى الاهلى على الهواء  !!!!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]hcBXeTxh3-Q[/YOUTUBE]
> ​



*اسمعوا الفيديو ده ضروري
*​


----------



## The Eagle (2 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *اخبار مصر | جماهير الألترس تشعل لاشماريخ داخل شارع محمد محمود*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

*
http://www.facebook.com/Mina.Elbatal/posts/359087637435562?ref=notif&notif_t=feed_comment_reply#

*R.N.N | شبكة رصد
*

*رصد | عاجل: ألتراس أهلاوى ينفي على صفحته الرسمية على الفيسبوك تواجده فى الاشتباكات أمام وزارة الداخلية *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 فبراير 2012)

The Eagle قال:


> *
> 
> *
> 
> ...



* اخر فيديو نزلته بياكد كده 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 فبراير 2012)

*رصد | وزارة الصحة: ارتفاع أعداد المصابين في صفوف المتظاهرين إلى أكثر من 382حالة *
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 فبراير 2012)

*تـاكيد للخبر
**رصد | عاجل: ألتراس أهلاوى : 
 ارجوكم ارحمونا من الشائعات
 اولتراس اهلاوى يدفن شهدائها و يتقبل فيهم العزاء و غير موجودين و ليس لهما اى صلة بما يحدث الان امام وزارة الدخلية
 ارجوكم كفاية اشعات 
 حقنا احنا هنعرف ناخده*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 فبراير 2012)

*اخبار مصر | مدير أمن بورسعيد المقال : كنت داخل المعلب أثناء المباراة*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 فبراير 2012)

* اخبار مصر | صورة لأشتبكات المنصورة منذ قليل 
 تصوير احمد منير*



​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 فبراير 2012)

*فيديو || عاااااااجل  وخطير الان من شارع محمد محمود وشوفوا الدكتور ميشيل بيقول نصيحه  عاااااجله جدا لكل من يصاب باختناق من الغازات المسيله للدموع وشوفوا اعداد  المصابين وصلت لكاااااام !!!!!







[YOUTUBE]rdx-FisRKCQ[/YOUTUBE]
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 فبراير 2012)

*كارثة بورسعيد قد تؤدي بمبارك إلى المشنقة

تفعيل قانوني 1956 و1958 يطال رجال النظام السابق ويعرضهم للإعدام أو الأشغال الشاقة







 

​*​*دبي - فراج إسماعيلقرار   الدكتور محمد سعد الكتاتني رئيس البرلمان المصري إحالة قانوني محاكمة   الوزراء لعامي 1956 و1958 للجنة التشريعية، يعتبر قراراً استثنائياً غير   مسبوق، يهدف إلى إحالة وزير الداخلية اللواء محمد إبراهيم للمحاكمة   الجنائية، ولكنه قد يؤدي بالرئيس السابق حسني مبارك إلى المشنقة.

فقانون عام 1956 إذا تم تفعيله تختص المواد الواردة فيه بمحاكمة رئيس   الجمهورية والوزراء ويطبق بأثر رجعي، وبموجب تفعيل قانون 1958 يصبح   المتهمون الذين شغلوا وظائف رسمية والمحبوسين حاليا في ليمان طرة وأبرزهم   وزير الداخلية الأسبق حبيب العادلي معرضين للإعدام أو الأشغال الشاقة   المؤبدة.

وكان مجلس الشعب وافق اليوم الخميس بالأغلبية على توجيه الاتهام بالتقصير   لوزير الداخلية اللواء محمد ابراهيم يوسف بعد مقتل 74 مشجعاً وإصابة المئات   في شغب أعقب مباراة الأهلي والمصري في استاد بورسعيد.
توجيه الاتهام إلى وزير الداخلية






محمد إبراهيم

وخيّر رئيس المجلس محمد سعد الكتاتني المجلس بين   إحالة توجيه الاتهام للوزير الى لجنة الشؤون التشريعية والدستورية بالمجلس   أو أن يمضي المجلس في إجراءات الاتهام مباشرة ووافقت الأغلبية على  الاختيار  الثاني برفع الأيدي.

وأشار الكتاتني إلى أن نصوص اللائحة تقضي بأن تتم إحالة الطلب إلى اللجنة   العامة فور تقديمه ويتم استدعاء وزير الداخلية المطلوب توجيه الاتهام إليه   للتحقيق معه، والاستماع إلى أقواله، مشيرا إلى أن الطلب المقدم من الدكتور   عصام العريان و143 نائبا آخر مستوفي الشروط القانونية واللائحة حيث يتطلب   تقديم الطلب من خُمس نواب البرلمان، ويكون للجنة العامة عرض تقريرها على   البرلمان خلال شهر من تاريخ عرض الطلب عليها.

وفي حالة الموافقة على الطلب يعرض رئيس البرلمان الطلب على رئيس الجمهورية   مصحوبا بالأسباب والأسانيد التي دعت إلى ذلك على أن يصدر القرار بموافقة   أغلبية النواب ويصدر قرار الاتهام في جلسة خاصة يعقدها البرلمان لهذا   الغرض.

وقال العضو صبحي صالح في تصريح للتلفزيون المصري إنه في حالة تبين عدم وجود   أي عقبة لتطبيق القانونين أو أحدهما، ستكون هذه أول مرة في تاريخ  البرلمان  المصري يتمكن خلاله من الأمر بمحاكمة أحد الوزراء جنائيا وهو ما  يزال في  منصبه.

سبق قانون عام 58 لمحاكمة الوزراء قانون عام 56 وفي حالة تفعيل اللجنة   التشريعية لأي منهما، فإن التفعيل قد يمتد إلى الرئيس السابق حسني مبارك   وسيحدث تحولا كبيرا في محاكمته الحالية، إذ يمكن محاكمته بموجب قانون 1956   بتهمة عدم الولاء للنظام الجمهوري، ووقف كل أو بعض أحكام الدستور، أو   تعديله دون اتباع الإجراءات اللازمة وفق مفاجأة فجرها في حوار صحافي أجري   معه في وقت سابق المستشار فكري خروب، رئيس محكمة جنايات الإسكندرية، مؤكداً   أن عقوبة هذه الجرائم تصل إلى الإعدام، وأن قانوني عامي ١٩٥٦ و١٩٥٨   يعاقبان على أفعال وجرائم تتعلق بالفساد السياسي، تبدأ من الأشغال الشاقة   المؤقتة، وتتصاعد إلى الأشغال الشاقة المؤبدة، وصولاً إلى الإعدام.

وقال المستشار خروب إن الجرائم الواردة في قانون 1956 أو 1958 تطبق على   المسؤولين السابقين الذين ارتكبوا الجرائم المنصوص عليها، لكن في حالة صدور   قوانين جديدة فلن تطبق عليهم، لأن القوانين لا تطبق بأثر رجعي.

قانون 56 يعاقب الرئيس بالإعدام






حبيب العادلي

قانون 1956 يحمل رقم ٢٤٧ بشأن محاكمة رئيس   الجمهورية والوزراء، ونشر بالجريدة الرسمية في ١٤ يونيو ١٩٥٦ وتعاقب المادة   السادسة منه رئيس الجمهورية بالإعدام، أو الأشغال الشاقة المؤبدة، أو   المؤقتة إذا ارتكب عملاً من أعمال الخيانة العظمى، أو فعلاً يشكل جريمة عدم   الولاء للنظام الجمهوري.

هذا القانون ألغيت منه المواد الخاصة بمحاكمة الوزراء فقط، لأنه في عام   ١٩٥٨ إبان الوحدة بين مصر وسوريا صدر قانون خاص لمحاكمة الوزراء فى   الإقليمين المصري والسوري يحمل رقم ٧٩ لسنة ١٩٥٨، ونشر في ٢٢ يونيو من   العام نفسه، وقد نصت المادة الثانية منه على إلغاء كل نص يخالف أحكامه،   وبالتالي ألغيت النصوص الخاصة بالوزراء من القانون السابق.

وبقيت النصوص الخاصة بمحاكمة رئيس الجمهورية، أما قانون محاكمة الوزراء   نفسه فلم يلغ، وإنما أصبح معطلاً، فقط، لأن القانون يقضي بأن يدخل في تشكيل   المحكمة عضو من الإقليم الشمالي، أي سوريا، ولما كان ذلك صعباً بعد   الانفصال أصبح القانون معطلاً لكنه لم يلغ، وبالتالي فإنه مازال قائماً   ونافذاً، وهذا القانون حدد في المادة ٥ منه الجرائم التي يعاقب عليها   الوزراء، هذه الجرائم لم ترد فيها نصاً كلمة الفساد أو الإفساد السياسي،   لكنها تعتبر هكذا، فالجرائم المنصوص عليها في القانون، هي الخيانة العظمى،   ومخالفة الأحكام الأساسية في الدستور.

أما قانون 1958 ينص على أن تتولى محاكمة الوزراء محكمة عليا تشكل من 12 عضوا، 6 منهم من نواب مجلس الشعب، والباقي من المستشارين.

ويقوم بوظيفة الادعاء أمام المحكمة ثلاثة من أعضاء مجلس الشعب ينتخبهم   المجلس بالاقتراع السري، بأغلبية الأعضاء الذين يتكون منهم المجلس وذلك بعد   صدور قرار الاتهام، ويجوز أن يعاونه واحد أو أكثر من رجال النيابة العامة   يندبه النائب العام بناء على طلب مجلس الأمة.

يعاقب القانون على الخيانة العظمى بالإعدام أو بالأشغال الشاقة المؤبدة أو   المؤقتة، ويعاقب على باقي الجرائم بالأشغال الشاقة المؤبدة أو المؤقتة.

وكانت الآراء الدستورية خلال السنوات السابقة بشأن قانون 58 تشير إلى أنه   لا يمكن العمل به، فالمستشار رجاء العربي النائب العام الأسبق ورئيس اللجنة   الدستورية التشريعية بمجلس الشورى سابقا قال إنه ينبغي تعديله على النحو   الصحيح والأمثل حيث إنه قائم على أساس وحدة بين بلدين وبالتالي القضاء   المختلط والادعاء المختلط 
ومن الضروري البحث عن صيغة ملائمة دستورية وقانونية.




* ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 فبراير 2012)

*شارع محمد محمود الان والهتافات تتصاعد ضد المجلس العسكرى 




* ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 فبراير 2012)

*فيديو || عاااااجل شاهد كارثة الان في شارع محمد محمود وشاهد لقطات مباشرة من شارع منصور ومصر تحترق هناك





[YOUTUBE]2EKEYlaVKKk[/YOUTUBE]
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 فبراير 2012)

*بالفيديو : مجهولون يطلقون النار علي المحلات ويغلقون شوارع بالأسكندرية وإصابة عشرات المواطنين






 							Thu, 02/02/2012 - 19:57 						




[YOUTUBE]CB7q9xDkUu0[/YOUTUBE]

**اللجنة الشعبية للدفاع عن الثورة : إنسحاب مريب لقوات الشرطة وندعو المواطنين لحماية منازلهم
 الإسكندرية: محمد عبد السلامقال شهود عيان أن مجهولون هاجموا محلات  بشارع  الاجتيه بالأسكندرية فور إنسحاب مريب لقوات الشرطة من الأسكندرية ،  وأضاف  الشهود أن المجهولون أطلقوا الأعيرة النارية علي المواطنين بشكل  عشوائي  بمنطقة الإبراهيمية مما أدي الي إصابة العشرات.
 ،وقال الشهود أنهم سمعوا إطلاق نار بمنطقة محمد نجيب بسيدى بشر وأغلق مجموعة من البلطجية بعض الشوارع.
 وناشدت اللجان الشعبية للدفاع عن الثورة في بيان لها صدر منذ قليل   المواطنين بمنطقة الابراهيمية وباب شرقى تشكيل لجان شعبية لحماية منازلهم   بعد أن رصدت انسحاب مريب للشرطة من هذه المنطقة.
 ونشر نشطاء فيديو يكشف عن إطلاق كثيف للنيران ويوضح عمليات كر وفر بين مجهولين في شارع الاجتيه .
 وأكد الناشط أحمد عبد العزيز، من سكان شارع اللاجتيه، أنه شاهد عشرات   المصابين من العمال بالمحلات والمارة ثلاثة منهم على الأقل مصابين بخرطوش،   وأضاف أن البلطجية هاجموا الشارع من اتجاه شارع أبو قير وهم يحملون  الأسلحة  البيضاء والنارية وقاموا بتكسير زجاج المحلات واستمروا فى الكر  والفر من  اتجاه أبو قير حتى نهاية الشارع عند الترام.
 وقال عبد العزيز أنه سمع البعض يتحدثون عن قيام البلطجية بتهديد أصحاب   المحلات منذ أمس نظرا لخلافهم مع أحد الباعة الجائلين، ولم تتدخل قوات   الشرطة لحماية المحلات والسكان فى ظل غياب متعمد منهم.
من ناحية أخرى، قالت شاهدة عيان من سكان  منطقة محمد  نجيب، أنها سمعت إطلاق نار ورأت أشخاصا يحملون أسلحة بيضاء  واغلقوا بعض  الشوارع بالمنطقة، فيما يبدو أنه مشاجرة بين أشخاص مجهولين،  وأضافت أن  قوات الشرطة لا تواجد لها على الإطلاق بموقع الأحداث.
​* ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 فبراير 2012)

[YOUTUBE]lc1RsiNMHF0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 فبراير 2012)

* اخبار مصر | إسعاف احد حالات الأختناق داخل سيارة إسعاف 
*



​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 فبراير 2012)

*اخبار مصر | المتظاهرين يلقون الحجاره على مديريه امن السويس والغضب يجتاح 
 المتظاهرين لما يحدث فى محيط وزارة الداخليه بالقاهره *
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 فبراير 2012)

*رصد | فوضى الشائعات | متابعات | أ ش أ : قوات الأمن تنجح في إعادة فتح طريق الإسماعيلية الزقازيق الزراعي 

 تمكنت قوات الأمن بالتعاون مع القوات المسلحة في إعادة فتح طريق  الإسماعيلية الزقازيق الزراعي مرة أخري عقب إغلاقه لمدة قاربت ساعتين  بواسطة عائلة إحدى الفتيات عقب سريان إشاعة باختطافها.
 كان اللواء أبو  الفتوح الورداني مدير أمن الإسماعيلية قد تلقي أخطارا بإغلاق أقارب أحد  الفتيات بمدينة التل الكبير لطريق الإسماعيلية الزقازيق الزراعي احتجاجا  علي خطف الفتاة.
 تمكن رجال المباحث من إقناع المتظاهرين بإعادة فتح  الطريق مرة أخري حيث عادت الفتاة إلي منزلها مرة أخري عقب غيابها عن المنزل  لعدة ساعات.*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 فبراير 2012)

*رصد | تداعيات ازمة بورسعيد | بعض المتظاهرين يقومون بعمل جرافتي على جدران شارع محمد محمود





*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 فبراير 2012)

* رصد  | تداعيات أزمة بورسعيد | وزارة الداخلية | احد المتظاهرين المشتبكين مع  قوات الامن من داخل الشارع المؤدي لوزارة الداخلية 

 تصوير : مصطفى علاء الدين*



​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 فبراير 2012)

*الآلاف يضعون نعوشا رمزية أمام قيادة المنطقة الشمالية العسكرية بالإسكندرية*

*



*
*الإسكندرية – أ ش أ
وصلت المسيرات الاحتجاجية بالإسكندرية التي انطلقت منذ ظهر اليوم الخميس  إلي قيادة المنطقة الشمالية ليبلغ أعداد المشاركين الآلاف، للتنديد  بالمجزرةالتي وقعت بمباراة كرة القدم الأخيرة بين فريقي (الأهلي، والمصري  البورسعيدي) وراح ضحيتها عشرات القتلي والمصابين، بالإضافة إلي إحياء  الذكري الأولى لموقعة الجمل.*
*ووضع المشاركون بالمظاهرة عددا من النعوش الرمزية على أعتاب البوابات  الأمامية لقيادة المنطقة الشمالية العسكرية للتعبير عن الاحتجاج، والمطالبة  بتسليم إدارة البلاد إلي سلطة مدنية، فضلا عن التشديد علي حق القصاص  للشهداء. ورفع المتظاهرون الأعلام المصرية، وأعلام ألتراس أندية (الأهلي  والزمالك) للتأكيد على الروح الرياضية بين المشجعين والتضامن سويا خلال تلك  الأحداث، منددين بدور الأمن في التعامل مع الحادث وعدم توفير التأمين  الكافي للمباراة الجماهيرية.*
*ورفض المتظاهرون أي محاولات للاحتكاك مع أقسام ونقاط الشرطة التي مروا  أمامها خلال المسيرات، مؤكدين على سلمية المظاهرة، بالإضافة إلي رفض  الانسياق وراء الشائعات بإندلاع مصادمات بين مواطنين بعدد من أحياء  الإسكندرية لأسباب سياسية، بعد أن تأكدوا أن تلك الحوادث لا علاقة لها  بالفعاليات الاحتجاجية لليوم.*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 فبراير 2012)

*العاملون بمرفق إسعاف الأقصر يعلقون إضرابهم تضامنا مع شهداء الأهلي*
​


----------



## Alexander.t (2 فبراير 2012)

*الاشتباكات مازالت مستمرة و الاصابات في تزايد مستمر*


----------



## Alexander.t (2 فبراير 2012)

*في حالات تشنج كتير ، الغاز الجديد كارثي*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *في حالات تشنج كتير ، الغاز الجديد كارثي*



*يعني هنطالب تاني بالغاز القديم 
هي ليه الثوره دي يا جماعه اس اتنين 
جمعه غضب تانيه 
عركه جمل تانيه 
كله مضروب في اتنين ليه ؟
تكونش دي ثوره البركه
كله بزياده الا الشعب بيقل ؟ 
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (2 فبراير 2012)

*حالة كروفر بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن المركزي بالشارع الموازي لشارع نوبار وقوات الأمن تواصل إطلاق الغازالمسيل للدموع*


----------



## Alexander.t (2 فبراير 2012)

*مدرعات مصفحة بتتقدم ناحية المتظاهرين فى شارع منصور*


----------



## Alexander.t (2 فبراير 2012)

*صوت ضرب نار في شارع لاجتيه وعند الإتصال بالجيش فى الإسكندرية للمساعدة,  كانت الإجابة: إنتوا مش بتقولوا يسقط العسكر, ساعدوا نفسكو...*


----------



## Alexander.t (2 فبراير 2012)

*الثوره على النت انهرده كده كملت بالنسبالى
ننزل بقى التحرير للثوره الحقيقيه ،، يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر ،،، معانا يارب 
*


----------



## marcelino (2 فبراير 2012)

وزير الداخلية هاتفيا  لسى بى سى: اوجه رسالة الى المسئوليين فى الرياضة ان ياتوا الى محيط وزارة  الداخلية للحديث مع المتظاهرين وابعادهم​


----------



## marcelino (2 فبراير 2012)

#*Minia*‏ ‎#*Daklhia*‏ ‎#*PortSaid*‏ المنيا تنتفض للمطالبة بالقصاص لشهداء مجزرة بورسعيد وهيكلة وزارة الداخلية .. ‎ow.ly/8Q8sH‏​


----------



## marcelino (2 فبراير 2012)

يوسف الحسيني: لازال هناك إصرار على إستخدام غاز مسيل للدموع منتهي الصلاحية ‎#*ONtveg*‏ ‎#*ONtvLIVE*‏ ‎#*Feb2*‏​


----------



## marcelino (2 فبراير 2012)

وزير الداخلية لبرنامج منتهى الصراحة: أقر بوجود قصور أمنى لدى القيادات فى  بورسعيد ازاء تأمين المباراة وهناك ايضا قصور فى تعامل الامن المركزى​


----------



## marcelino (2 فبراير 2012)

أحمد الصاوي: المشير يحرض على حرب أهلية بين الناس، هذه مضامين المفردات التى استخدمها، حتى لو كانت تلك ليست نواياه.. أقرا غدا​


----------



## marcelino (2 فبراير 2012)

مرتضى منصور للمجلس العسكرى على قناة المحور: شعب مصر امانة بين ايديكوا "لو مش قد المسؤلية روحوا"​


----------



## marcelino (2 فبراير 2012)

مراسل اون تى فى : بعض المتظاهرين يهجمون على سيارة أمن مركزى ثم تم تدخل بعض الشباب لمنعهم ‎#*ONtveg*‏ ‎#*ONtvLIVE*‏ ‎#*Feb2*‏​


----------



## marcelino (2 فبراير 2012)

إشتباكات عنيفة حول مديرية أمن السويس بين قوات الأمن والمتظاهرين ‎#*ONtveg*‏ ‎​


----------



## marcelino (2 فبراير 2012)

وزير الداخلية: احالة الهرج التى حدثت بالامس فى احداث بورسعيد اربكت قوات الامن ، واناشد الاعلام الرياضى بعدم التهويل او التهوين​


----------



## marcelino (2 فبراير 2012)

التراس الأهلى ينفون مسؤليتهم عن أحداث العنف أمام وزارة الداخلية ‎#*ONtveg*‏ ‎#*ONtvLIVE*‏ ‎​


----------



## marcelino (2 فبراير 2012)

*مدير امن السويس **: مظاهرات تحاصر مديرية امن السويس الأن والوضع اصبح اكثر خطوره*


----------



## marcelino (2 فبراير 2012)

بالصور.. في محيط وزارة الداخلية الآن (أحداث محمد محمود الثانية)! ,, ‎http://ow.ly/8QbLZ‏​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 فبراير 2012)

رصد | وكالات : النيابة أعلنت صباح اليوم أنها عثرت على فوارغ طلقات نارية في استاد المصري البورسعيدي كما أن الطب الشرعي أقر بوجود حالات وفاة بطلقات نارية


----------



## marcelino (2 فبراير 2012)

اللواء سامح رضوان: سوف أسعى جاهداً لرجوع الأمن مرة أخرى الي بورسعيد كأول مهمة لي ‎​


----------



## marcelino (2 فبراير 2012)

ألتراس الأهلي: لا صلة لنا بما يحدث أمام وزارة الداخلية.. و(حقنا هنعرف ناخده) ,, ‎​


----------



## marcelino (2 فبراير 2012)

الحياة اليوم:  استخدام الغاز المسيل للدموع بشكل كثيف امام وزاة الداخلية لتفريق المتظاهرين​


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 فبراير 2012)

*20 سيارة أمن مركزى و8 مدرعات تصل وزارة الداخلية لتأمينها

 علم "اليوم السابع" وصول دعم لقوات الأمن المركزى المتواجدة حول وزارة الداخلية.

وأكد مصدر وصول قرابة عشرين عربة أمن مركزى وثمانى مدرعات خاصة بأجهزة الشرطة، لتدعيم القوات المتواجدة منذ اندلاع الاشتباكات، وذلك بعد ازدياد أعداد المتظاهرين بشدة فى مواجهة قوات الأمن بشارع منصور المؤدى لوزارة الداخلية.

من ناحية أخرى، فتحت كنيسة العذرا مريم حنا بشارع فهمى القريبة من الاشتباكات أبوابها أمام المصابين لعمل الإسعافات من قبل المتطوعين لصعوبة نقلهم إلى المستشفى.*


----------



## marcelino (2 فبراير 2012)

* إرتفاع عدد المصابين الي 849 مصابا حراء إشتباكات بمحيط وزارة الداخلية #ONtveg #ONtvLIVE*


----------



## marcelino (2 فبراير 2012)

*رصد | انباء عن انسحاب الشرطة من شوارع السويس.. والجيش يدفع بتعزيزات لحماية المنشآت*


----------



## marcelino (2 فبراير 2012)

* جريدة الفجر : انباء عن أصوات لإطلاق أعيرة نارية داخل سجن طرة !!*


----------



## marcelino (2 فبراير 2012)

ربنا يعدى الليله دى بالذات على خير​


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 فبراير 2012)

* اعتدى مجموعة من شباب ألتراس أهلاوى على محكمة شمال الجيزة بشارع السودان بمنطقة إمبابه وحطموا زجاجها *


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 فبراير 2012)

*14 مصاباً فى اشتباكات بين المتظاهرين والشرطة بالسويس 

حالة من الفوضى والعشوائية يشهدها حى السويس، حيث تجمع آلاف المواطنين بالقرب من مسجد الشهداء من تكتل شباب السويس وحركة 6 إبريل والألتراس الأهلى وعدد كبير من الشباب، وتم اشتعال النيران فى عدد كبير من إطارات السيارات. *


----------



## Bent Christ (2 فبراير 2012)

​


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 فبراير 2012)

*الداخلية: إصابة 54 ضابطا وجنديا أمن مركزى
  صرحت وزارة الداخلية، أنه فى ضوء ما تشهده حاليا المنطقة المحيطة بديوان عام وزارة الداخلية من تجمعات لأعداد من المتظاهرين ومحاولات اقتحام مبنى وزارة الداخلية، تم اتخاذ التدابير الأمنية.

وقال مصدر أمنى، إنه تم التعدى على قوات الشرطة المكلفة بحماية وتأمين المبنى، ما أسفر عن إصابة 54 من جنود وضباط الأمن المركزى، بإصابات مختلفة، نقلوا نتيجة لها للمستشفى لتلقى العلاج اللازم، وتواصل الأجهزة الأمنية التزامها بأقصى درجات ضبط النفس فى مواجهة تلك الاعتداءات.*


----------



## Bent Christ (2 فبراير 2012)

marcelino قال:


> مافيش الكلام دة فى صفحه خالد سعيد​


فعلااا دخلت نااوو لقيت اخر بوست من 3 ساعات
بليز حد من المشرفييين يلغوا البوست ده
ثانكيوووووووو يا مارو .....​


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 فبراير 2012)

m a r e e n قال:


> فعلااا دخلت نااوو لقيت اخر بوست من 3 ساعات
> بليز حد من المشرفييين يلغوا البوست ده
> ثانكيوووووووو يا مارو .....​



*تم الحذف*


----------



## Bent Christ (2 فبراير 2012)

*





*​


----------



## marcelino (2 فبراير 2012)

المتواجدون بمحيط الداخلية يطالبون العسكري بتسليم السلكة فوراً ‎#*ONtveg*‏ ‎#*ONtvLIVE*‏ ‎​


----------



## Bent Christ (2 فبراير 2012)

​


----------



## marcelino (2 فبراير 2012)

عاجل:القوات المسلحة تدفع بتعزيزات لحماية المنشآت الهامة في السويس​


----------



## marcelino (2 فبراير 2012)

أنباء عن اختفاء الأمن من شوارع محافظات السويس وبورسعيد والاسكندرية،والأهالي يعودون لتفعيل اللجان الشعبية​


----------



## marcelino (2 فبراير 2012)

عاجل:إصابة 26 متظاهرًا بطلقات خرطوش وقنابل غاز فى السويس​


----------



## marcelino (2 فبراير 2012)

سيد نون مراسل جريدة الشروق بالسويس لأون تى فى: ارتفاع عدد الاصابات إلى 9 من بينهم عناصر من قوات الأمن​


----------



## marcelino (2 فبراير 2012)

سيد نون مراسل جريدة الشروق بالسويس: الاشتباكات متمركزة عند مديرية أمن السويس والسكان هناك يتعرضون لسيل من الغازات المسيلة للدموع​


----------



## marcelino (2 فبراير 2012)

الداخلية: إصابة 54 من أفراد الشرطة في الاشتباكات.. والسيطرة على حريق قُرب الوزارة ,, ‎​


----------



## marcelino (2 فبراير 2012)

المتواجدون بشارعي الفلكي و منصور يؤكدون على سلمية المظاهرة ‎#*ONtveg*‏ ‎#*ONtvLIVE*‏ ‎​


----------



## marcelino (2 فبراير 2012)

عاجل:سماع أصوات طلقات رصاص في محيط وزارة الداخلية من ناحية مبني أمن الدولة السابق​


----------



## marcelino (2 فبراير 2012)

مستشفى المنيرة العام يستقبل 50 مصابًا بينهم حالة حرجة مصابة بطلق خرطوش في الصدر​


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 فبراير 2012)

*تجدد الاشتباكات بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن بشارع منصور
   تجددت الاشتباكات بشارع منصور المؤدى إلى وزارة الداخلية، حيث شهد الشارع حالات من الكر والفر، بينما أطلقت قوات الأمن عددا كبيرا من القنابل المسيلة للدموع على المتظاهرين، بينما رد عليهم المتظاهرون بإلقائهم بالحجارة وهتاف جماعى "الشعب يريد إعدام المشير"، الأمر الذى أدى لتساقط عدد كبير من المصابين بالاختناقات، وتم نقلهم عبر الدراجات النارية إلى شارع الفلكى، حيث تتلقاهم سيارات الإسعاف، وتقوم بنقلهم إلى المستشفى الميدانى.


ونبه أحد الاطباء بالمستشفى الميدانى الموجودة بصينية ميدان التحرير عن وجود أشخاص يقومون بسرقة المصابين أثناء نقلهم إلى المستشفى، وطالب من الجميع بتوخى الحذر.*


----------



## marcelino (2 فبراير 2012)

[YOUTUBE]rpIvAOOhVIM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 فبراير 2012)

*أنباء عن انسحاب مفاجئ للقوات المكلفة بتأمين مبنى ماسبيرو

علمت اليوم السابع من أحد العاملين بمبنى ماسبيرو حدوث عملية انسحاب مفاجئ للقوات المكلفة بتأمين المبنى من الداخل والخارج.

وأكد أحد الأطباء المعتصمين أمام ماسبيرو، أن عدد قوات الأمن المكلفة بحراسة المبنى سواء من الداخل أو من الخارج فى تناقص شديد منذ ساعتين.

وكان شهود عيان قد ذكروا أن آليات عسكرية من المرابطة بين وزارة الخارجية المصرية ومبنى ماسبيرو، قد سمع مواتيرها وهى تتأهب للخروج.

ورصد مراسل "اليوم السابع" وجود بضعة أفراد فقط من الجنود خلاف الأعداد التى كانت تتواجد بشكل كبير هناك، وأن الطابق الثانى والذى كان يتواجد به العديد من قوات تأمين المبنى والتابعيين للحرس الجمهورى وبعض الفرق العسكرية "المنتقاة" قد تناقصت بشكل ملحوظ، الأمر الذى أثار تخوف وقلق العاملين بالمبنى خصوصا مع تصاعد وتيرة المطالبات بتطهير الإعلام وسقوط قيادات ماسبيرو، الأمر الذى يأتى بعد ساعات من قيام أهالى شهداء كارثة استاد بورسعيد بمنع العاملين بالمبنى من دخوله وقطع طريق كورنيش النيل. *


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 فبراير 2012)

*المولوتوف وسيلة المتظاهرين لمواجهة الأمن بشارع نوبار

تجددت الاشتباكات بشارع نوبار واستخدم أحد المتظاهرين بعض قنابل المولوتوف فى حين أطلقت قوات الأمن عددا من القنابل المسيلة للدموع وبعض طلقات الصوت والرصاص المطاطى لتفرقة المتظاهرين.


جدير بالذكر أن عدد المتظاهرين بشارع نوبار لا يتجاوز 300 متظاهر فى حين يتساقط عدد من المصابين نتيجة الاختناقات وبعض الكدمات.*


----------



## marcelino (3 فبراير 2012)

انباء عن اصابة المئات في مواجهات وسط القاهرة ‎http://bbc.in/AgD8R2‏​


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 فبراير 2012)

*تمكن رجال الحماية المدنية من السيطرة على حريق شب فى جراج جروبى على بعد أمتار من مقر وزارة الداخلية، ولم تعرف أسبابه.

يأتى ذلك فى وقت يتواصل فيه الكر والفر بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن المركزى بشارع منصور بشكل مكثف وبشكل أقل حدة بشارع نوبار، بينما غطت سحابة من الدخان الشديد منطقة وزارة الداخلية، حيث نجمت عن إطلاق الغازات المسيلة للدموع بمحيط الوزارة، خاصة مع قيام المتظاهرين بإعادة إلقاء القنابل على قوات الأمن المركزى مرة أخرى.

فى الوقت نفسه عززت الأجهزة الأمنية بالتنسيق مع القوات المسلحة من إجراءاتها الأمنية حول مقر وزارة الداخلية، حيث تم الدفع بعشرات من تشكيلات الأمن المركزى بشارع الشيخ ريحان ونوبار ومنصور، فضلا عن نشر أكثر من عشر آليات مدرعة أمام الباب الرئيسى للوزارة، وما زالت سيارات الإسعاف تقوم بنقل المصابين جراء الاشتباكات بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن.*


----------



## marcelino (3 فبراير 2012)

#*Suez*‏ بالفيديو.. مدير أمن السويس: الوضع أكثر خطورة والمتظاهرون يحاصرون مبنى المديرية​


----------



## marcelino (3 فبراير 2012)

البث الحى لقناة اون تى فى من قلب الاحداث

http://ontveg.com/live/​


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 فبراير 2012)

*قامت مجموعة من الشباب بعمل لجنة شعبية على مدخل ميدان التحرير من ناحية المتحف المصرى، حيث سمحوا بمرور السيارات التى تسكن بجوار ميدان التحرير، فيما خلت باقى مداخل الميدان من أى لجان شعبية.*


----------



## marcelino (3 فبراير 2012)

#*Suez*‏ ‎#*EgyPolice*‏ ‎#*Ultras*‏ بالفيديو.. مدير أمن السويس: الوضع أكثر خطورة والمتظاهرون يحاصرون مبنى المديرية ,, ‎ow.ly/8QpwI‏​


----------



## marcelino (3 فبراير 2012)

مراسل أون تي في: سقوط قتيلين في السويس، وتم التأكد من المستشفى​


----------



## marcelino (3 فبراير 2012)

مراسل أون تي في: القتيلان سقطوا في الطريق المؤدي لمديرية أمن السويس، وأرجو تأمين كل المنشئات الهامة غدا في السويس بشكل صارم​


----------



## marcelino (3 فبراير 2012)

مراسل أون تي في بالسويس: قتيلان بنيران الأمن بالشارع الرئيسي المؤدي لمديرية الأمن ‎​


----------



## marcelino (3 فبراير 2012)

تصاعد الإشتباكات بين المتظاهرين و قوات الأمن في شارع نوبار ‎#*ONtveg*‏ ‎#*ONtvLIVE*‏ ‎​


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 فبراير 2012)

*أهالى عابدين: "الداخلية"ردت جميل حمايتنا لها بموت أبنائنا ببورسعيد
 قام عدد من أهالى عابدين بالانضمام إلى الألتراس المحاصرين لوزارة الداخلية، رداً على استشهاد عدد من أبنائهم.

ونقل مراسل اليوم السابع أحاديث تتردد بين عدد من أهالى عابدين، قالوا فيها: خرجنا قبل ذلك لحماية وزارة الداخلية، لكننا اليوم خرجنا لنرسل رسالة لوزارة الداخلية والقائمين عليها، نقول فيها "لقد تقاعستم عن أداء واجبكم تجاه من خرجوا لحمايتكم فى أحداث محمد محمود ومحاولات اقتحام الوزارة".

وكان عدد من أبناء عابدين، قد استشهدوا فى أحداث بورسعيد، ومن بينهم الطفل أنس، الذى يبلغ من العمر 14 عاماً، ويعد أصغر ضحايا الحادث المأساوى، حيث جرى تشييع جنازته من مسجد مصطفى محمود بمسيرة حاشدة، الأمر الذى أدى إلى اشتعال غضب أهالى عابدين ضد وزارة الداخلية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 فبراير 2012)

*عشرات المصابين بسبب إطلاق لأعيرة الخرطوش من سيارات الشرطة

قام عدد من سيارات الشرطة المصفحة بعمل دورية فى الشوارع الجانبية المؤدية لوزارة الداخلية والفلكى، وخلالها قامت الشرطة بإطلاق أعيرة الخرطوش بطريقة عشوائية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 فبراير 2012)

*مستشفى ميدانى بالفلكى  
 قام عدد من الأطباء بإنشاء مستشفى ميدانى بميدان الفلكى حتى يتمكنوا من سرعة إسعاف المصابين، حيث استقبل عدداً كبيراً من المصابين بأعيرة الخرطوش
والمتظاهرون يلقون القبض على أحد العساكر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 فبراير 2012)

*تمكن المتظاهرون من هدم الجدار الخرسانى فى شارع محمد محمود باستخدام الحبال والقوائم الحديدية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 فبراير 2012)

*تجددت الاشتباكات بشارع منصور المؤدى إلى وزارة الداخلية، بعد حالة من الهدوء استمرت لساعتين.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 فبراير 2012)

*أعلن الدكتور أيمن أحمد طبيب بالمستشفى الميدانى بالكنيسة الإنجيلية بقصر الدوبارة، سقوط أول حالة وفاة فى الاشتباكات التى دارت بين قوات الأمن المركزى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 فبراير 2012)

*انخفضت وتيرة الاشتباكات بين قوات الأمن المركزى والمتظاهرين، وانحصرت فى شارع منصور القريب من مقر وزارة الداخلية، واستمرت قوات الأمن المركزى فى إلقاء قنابل الغاز المسيلة للدموع على المتظاهرين الذين انخفض عددهم بشكل كبير. *


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 فبراير 2012)

*عادت حركة المرور بميدان التحرير صباح اليوم الجمعة، حيث انشغل المعتصمون بأحداث ميدان الفلكى من اشتباكات بين الألتراس وقوات الأمن المركزى بشارع منصور المواجه لوزارة الداخلية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 فبراير 2012)

*كادت الاشتباكات بين قوات الأمن المركزى والمتظاهرين بشارع منصور أن تتوقف منذ عدة دقائق، بعدما تدخل عدد من المتظاهرين وشكلوا جدارا بشريا أمام قوات الأمن المركزى المصطفة بشارع منصور، ورددوا هتافات "سلمية..سلمية"، إلا أن بعض المتظاهرين عاودوا إلقاء الحجارة على قوات الأمن المركزى، مرددين هتافات "يانموت زيهم..يا نجيب حقهم"، وردت قوات الأمن المركزى بإلقاء الحجارة دون إطلاق قنابل الغاز.

فيا اعتلى عدد كبير من المتظاهرين مبنى الضرائب العامة بشارع منصور، وقاموا بإلقاء الحجارة على قوات الأمن وتصويرهم بالهواتف المحمولة من فوق المبنى.

كما وضع المتظاهرون الأسلاك الشائكة والحواجز الحديدية للفصل بينهم وبين قوات الأمن.*


----------



## Alexander.t (3 فبراير 2012)

*المتظاهرون يشكلون جداراً بشرياًً لوقف الاشتباكات مع الأمن بشارع منصور*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 فبراير 2012)

*قام عدد من الأطباء بعمل مستشفى ميدانى بشارع يوسف الجندى لإسعاف المواطنين، نتيجة الاشتباكات بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن حول وزارة الداخلية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 فبراير 2012)

*قام عدد من المتظاهرين بإغلاق ميدان التحرير أمام السيارات، من جهة ميدان عبد المنعم الرياض، بجوار المتحف المصرى بوضع عدد من الحواجز. *


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 فبراير 2012)

* "مصر لم تعرف الراحة منذ أكثر من عام فى رحلة الذهاب إلى القبور ودفن الموتى".. كانت هذه هى العبارة الأكثر تعبيراً عن الأحوال فى مصر فى تغطية صحيفة "لوس أنجلوس تايمز" الأمريكية لتطورات الأحداث فى مصر بعد مأساة إستاد بورسعيد،*


----------



## Alexander.t (3 فبراير 2012)

*القاهرة.. وقوع أول حالة وفاة وتجدد الاشتباكات والمتظاهرون يبدأون بهدم الجدران العازلة*

*نقل موفد "روسيا اليوم" إلى القاهرة أشرف الصباغ أنه على الرغم  من التعزيزات التي قدمتها القوات المسلحة لقوات وزارة الداخلية، وإضفاء  مسحة من الهدوء الحذر خلال الساعتين أو الثلاث الأولى من صباح اليوم الجمعة  23 فبراير/شباط على منطقة وسط القاهرة، إلا أن الاشتباكات تجددت في شارعي  منصور والفلكي، وقام المتظاهرون في الوقت نفسه بهدم الجدار الخرساني العازل  في شارع محمد محمود، ليبقى الجدار الضخم الذي يفصل بين ميدان التحرير  وشارع قصر العيني الذي يضم مجلس الوزراء ومجلسي الشعب والشوري.*
*هذا  في الوقت الذي تعمل فيه المستشفيات الميدانية الكثيرة المنتشرة في شارع  الفلكي وكنيسة قصر الدوبارة وميدان التحرير والشوارع المتفرعة من ميدان باب  اللوق بنشاط غير عادي منذ الساعات الأولى من مساء يوم أمس الخميس. *
*وفي  السياق نفسه رجح أطباء بالمستشفى الميداني بمسجد عمر مكرم أن تكون الغازات  المسيلة للدموع التي أطلقتها قوات الأمن على المتظاهرين أمام وزارة  الداخلية من نفس نوع الغازات التي كان يستخدمها الأمن في أحداث شارع محمد  محمود، حيث تتزايد حالات الاختناق، وهي الأعراض التي أصيب بها المتظاهرون  في أحداث شارع محمد محمود.*
*هذا وأعلنت الجبهة  الوطنية للتغيير عن اعتصام مفتوح في ميادين مصر لحين تسلم السلطة. ويتزامن  ذلك مع الدعوة لإضراب عام تصاعدي في جميع أنحاء مصر. *
*وفي  مفاجأة من العيار الثقيل، ورغم عدم اعتراف وزارة الصحة بأي حالة وفاة،  أفادت مصادر طبية بوقوع أول حالة وفاة بنتيجة اشتباكات مساء الخميس في محيط  وزارة الداخلية. وأكدت المصادر وفاة علي حسن علي مخلوف (٣٢سنة)، فنان  تشكيلي من عين شمس وأب لطفلين بطلقة خرطوش بالصدر* *والبطن. وحدثت الوفاة في مستشفى قصرالعيني الساعة السادسة من صباح اليوم الجمعة.*


----------



## Alexander.t (3 فبراير 2012)

*هتاف الان : 
* * 
* 

*مش هيفيدك كاب و بيادة .. إنت جهنم و إحنا شهادة*


----------



## Alexander.t (3 فبراير 2012)

*مسيرات اليوم بعد صلاة الجمعة 

 مسيرة الجيزة: مسجد الإستقامة

 مسيرة المهندسين وغرب القاهرة: مسجد مصطفى محمود

 مسيرة شرق القاهرة: مسجد النور.

 مسيرة شبرا وشمال القاهرة: مسجد الخازندار، ودوران شبرا.

 مسيرة وسط القاهرة: مسجد الفتح

 مسيرة جنوب القاهرة: مسجد السيدة زينب*


----------



## Alexander.t (3 فبراير 2012)

*ذعر ورصاص ومناوشات في ليلة مخيفة بالإسكندرية.. و6 إبريل تفض اعتصامها منعا لتورطها *


----------



## Alexander.t (3 فبراير 2012)

*جمعة الرحيل: مسيرات من كل مصر الى وزارة الدفاع
**التجمع في شارع محمد محمود في التحرير الساعة 2 الظهر*
*هانتجمع  كلنا في شارع محمد محمود في التحرير الساعة 2 الظهر وباعديها هانطلع في  مسيرة من التحرير (شارع محمد محمود ) إلى وزارة الدفاع  

 ياريت  كلنا نشارك في المسيرة وإفتكرو كل ما كان العدد كبير كل ما كان أحسن لينا  ماتقولش مش نازل علشان في مخاطر لو كلنا نزلنا في المسيرة دي هاتكون الأعداد كبيرة إن شاء الله وماحدش من بلطجية العسكر هايقدر يلمسنا ولا يحتك بينا*
*





*


----------



## Alexander.t (3 فبراير 2012)

*المتظاهرون يغلقون التحرير استعداداً لمليونية ''الحداد''*


----------



## Alexander.t (3 فبراير 2012)

*ارتفاع عدد مصابي الاشتباكات بمحيط وزارة الداخلية إلى 1482 شخصاً*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 فبراير 2012)

*"الصحة": 3 حالات وفاة و1689 مصابًا بالقاهرة والسويس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 فبراير 2012)

*حملت الجبهة السلفية، المجلس العسكرى المسئولية كاملة عن كل ما يجرى فى كل فى جميع المحافظات عامة وما جرى فى بورسعيد خاصة، *


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 فبراير 2012)

*سيطرت حالة من الهدوء على شارع كورنيش النيل أمام مبنى الإذاعة والتليفزيون، عقب إخلائه من جميع المتظاهرين.*


----------



## Alexander.t (3 فبراير 2012)




----------



## Alexander.t (3 فبراير 2012)

*العدد بيقل عند الوزاره و بيزيد في الميدان*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 فبراير 2012)

*تجددت الاشتباكات بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن المركزى، فى شارع منصور، بعدما رشق المتظاهرون قوات الأمن بالحجارة فور انتهاء صلاة الجمعة وصلاة الغائب على أرواح الشهداء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 فبراير 2012)

*تجددت الاشتباكات فى محيط وزارة الداخلية، فور انتهاء صلاة الجمعة، وتبادل المتظاهرون وعناصر الأمن المركزى، فى الشوارع المؤدية للوزارة، الرشق بالحجارة، وأطلقت قوات الأمن قنابل الغاز المسيل للدموع.

وسقط أحد المتظاهرين، خلال الاشتباكات، مصاباً بحالة إغماء، الأمر الذى دفع جنود الأمن المركزى إلى حمله إلى مقر وزارة الداخلية لإسعافه بعيداً عن موقع الاشتباكات.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 فبراير 2012)

*خروج أهالي العباسية تضامنا مع الثوار مرددين هتافات: إحنا العباسية مع الثورة ديا والعباسية مع الثورة*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 فبراير 2012)

*قام طلاب عين شمس بتقديم عرض مسرحي أمام الشرط العسكرية لانتهاكات العسكر خلال  أحداث العام الماضي*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 فبراير 2012)

*المشاركين في المسيرة بالاسماعيلية حرصوا على ارتداء الملابس السوداء حدادا على أرواح الشهداء*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 فبراير 2012)

*رصد | العريش | مراسلنا: مسيرة تضم ألاف المتظاهرين الان فى العريش ، تهتف ضد حكم العسكر وتندد بأحداث بورسعيد*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 فبراير 2012)

* رصد | الإسكندرية | مسيرة القائد ابراهيم المنددة باحداث بورسعيد وحكم العسكر أمام مكتبة الإسكندرية 

 تصوير نور الدين عطيه*



​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 فبراير 2012)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 فبراير 2012)

* اخبار  مصر | مسيرة جامع النور بالعباسية امام جامعة عين شمس وتواجد للؤاء حمدى  بدين قائد الشرطة العسكرة وهتافات مدوية ضدة 
 مراسلنا محمد النورى*



​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 فبراير 2012)

*اخبار مصر | شارع محمد محمود منذ قليل 
 تصوير نادر كراوية*

*



*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 فبراير 2012)

*فيديو عاااجل و خطير الان فى شارع الفلكى










[YOUTUBE]**MovBwuDM2zE**[/YOUTUBE]

*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 فبراير 2012)

*





القس فيلوباتير جميل : رأيت 8 ثوار فقدوا عيونهم بعنبر واحد خلال زيارتى لاحدى المستشفيات اليوم 
ما فعله المشير بالمصريين يفوق ما فعله العادلى 
القول عن خروج آمن للمجلس العسكرى اصبح مستحيل بعد 4 مجازر شهيرة له ضد الثوار ويجب محاكمتهم 
الشرطة ليست ضعيف بدليل ما ترتكبه من مذابح وحشية ضد المتظاهرين 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 فبراير 2012)

*سوزان مبارك بسخرية : مصر لن تستقر بعد عهد مبارك 

 *​*2/3/2012   2:02 PM*​*



*​* 
  	اكدت عدة مصادر بالمركز الطبى  العالمى  ان زوجة الرئيس المخلوع حسنى مبارك  سوزان ثابت قد تعمدت بنقل  المعلومات  الخاصة باحداث بورسعيد الشهيرة الى  مبارك بنوع من التشفى ,  ونقلت له ايضا  الاحداث التى تجرى الان فى محيط  وزارة الداخلية بين  المتظاهرين والأمن .​  	ولم يبدى مبارك اى رد  فعل على الاحداث خاصة انه لايزال يشعر بالرعب بعد   كثرة طلبات القصاص منه ,  وقد اكدت مصراوى انه سوزان ثابت قد اخذت تردد لمن   حولها ان مصر لن تستقر  بعد ما ترك مبارك الحكم , وقالت " علشان الشعب   ميقعدش يقول مبارك هو  اللى قتل المتظاهرين .. اهو مبارك على سرير المرض   والشعب بيموت بسبب ماتش  كورة " . 

الفجر*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 فبراير 2012)

*اخبار مصر | من امام وزارة الدفاع العدد يتخطى ال 5 الاف متظاهر بعد عودة نص العدد بمسيرة الى ميدان التحرير*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 فبراير 2012)

*اخبار مصر | مظاهرات ب 6 اكتوبر امام مسجد الحصرى وتعطل فى حركة المرور بسبب المظاهرت*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 فبراير 2012)

*رصد | السويس | الآن، تجدد الاشتباكات أمام مديرية الأمن بالسويس*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 فبراير 2012)

*رصد  | نقلا عن الصفحة الرسمية لرئاسة مجلس الوزراء المصرى | مجلس الشعب: تعقد  لجان الشباب والشئون الدستورية والتشريعية والدفاع والأمن القومى بمجلس  الشعب وهى المعنية بالأحداث التى شهدها إستاد بورسعيد اجتماع صباح غد.*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 فبراير 2012)

*رصد | وكالات | قتيلان بالسويس وسيارة امن مركزى تدهس ضابط جيش بالخطأ امام وزارة الداخلية*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 فبراير 2012)

*نها تودع جثمان ضحية مجزرة بورسعيد.. ومسيرة للقوي السياسية تجوب المحافظة

*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 فبراير 2012)

*بوابة الأهرام- مصادر مطلعة: وزير الداخلية عرض استقالته والجنزورى رفضها*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 فبراير 2012)

*المتظاهرين بالبحيرة يهتفون: الشعب يريد إعدام المشير و يسقط يسقط حكم  العسكر، ورفعوا اللافتات التى تطالب باسقاط حكم المجلس العسكرى.*

*انطلقت المسيرات  التي نظمتها القوي السياسية والوطنية بمحافظة البحيرة،  من مساجد الهدايا والتوبة وعطا وتجمعوا بميدان الساعة بدمنهور ثم جابت  المسيرات العديد من شوارع مدينة دمنهور*

*ردد المتظاهرين بالإسكندرية هتافات ضد المجلس العسكرى ووزارة الداخلية من بينها يا نجيب حقهم يا نموت زيهم، يسقط حكم العسكر.*

*توجه العشرات فى مسيرة نحو قصر رأس التين الرئاسى للمطالبة بسقوط المجلس العسكرى وانتخاب رئيس جمهورية منتحب مدنيا.*

*انطلق الآلاف فى مسيرة حاشدة من مسجد القائد إبراهيم عقب صلاة اليوم  الجمعة باتجاه المنطقة الشمالية العسكرية بسيدى جابر احتجاجا على أحداث  بورسعيد.*


*الصفحة الرسمية لرئاسة مجلس الوزراء – مجلس الشعب: تعقد لجان الشباب  والشئون الدستورية والتشريعية والدفاع والأمن القومى بمجلس الشعب وهى  المعنية بالأحداث التى شهدها إستاد بورسعيد اجتماع صباح غد.*

*بوابة الأهرام- مصادر مطلعة: وزير الداخلية عرض استقالته والجنزورى رفضها*

*هتاف مسيرة مصطفى محمود: اتكلم السلطة لازم تتسلم*

*اتجهت مسيرة من مسجد النور بالعباسية لعين شمس، مقدمة المسير افترشت  الأرض لعدم الوصول للشرطة العسكرية، فيما توجد تعزيزات قوية من الشرطة  العسكرية وأسلاك شائكة ولايوجد أي احتكاك بين المتظاهري والشرطة العسكرية.*

*خروج أهالي العباسية تضامنا مع الثوار مرددين هتافات: إحنا العباسية مع الثورة ديا والعباسية مع الثورة.*

*قام طلاب عين شمس بتقديم عرض مسرحي أمام الشرط العسكرية لانتهاكات العسكر خلال  أحداث العام الماضي.*


*المشاركين في المسيرة بالاسماعيلية حرصوا على ارتداء الملابس السوداء حدادا على أرواح الشهداء*

*الأجهزة الأمنية بالاسماعيلية تشكل طوقا أمنيا على كافة المنشآت الشرطية تحسبا لوقوع أية هجوم على مديرية الأمن واقسام الشرطة*

*ائتلاف شباب الثورة بالاسماعيلية فى بيانا له:  مجزرة بورسعيد التي استهدفت الالتراس الاهلاوي حلقة من حلقات تصفية شباب الثورة*

*خرجت مسيرة الاسماعيلية من ميدان الممر نحو شوارع استاد النادي الاسماعيلي ووسط البلد وحي السلام وعرايشية مصر مرددة هتافات غاضبة*


*انباء عن إجتماع للمشير طنطاوي بالمجلس العسكري في وزارة الدفاع لبحث التطورات التي تحدث عند وزارة الداخلية*

*أسماء محفوظ على تويتر: يا عسكري ياغلبان عرو اخواتنا في الميدان*

*هشام شيحة وكيل وزارة الصحة ينفي وفاة اي اشخاص في الميدان باستثناء  ضابط القوات المسلحة و600 حالة اصابة معظمها اختناقات من الغاز المسيل  للدموع*


*مينا ثابت عضو المكتب التنفيذى لاتحاد شباب ماسبيرو:  المصاب يدعى بطرس  يوسف عبد المسيح ويبلغ من العمر 31 عاما، ويعمل في وظيفة فني تبريد وتكييف  بإحدى الشركات الخاصة*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 فبراير 2012)

*فيديو : شوف هنيه بيطلب ايه من الشعب المصرى (يلا خليها تخرب)

[YOUTUBE]0gZL88TX2_8[/YOUTUBE]
**اسماعيل هنية

                                                                    كتبت  – مروة شاكر:                                         منذ 25 دقيقة 26  ثانية         
    طالب إسماعيل هنية رئيس الحكومة الفلسطينية المقال في خطبة اليوم  الجمعة التي ألقاها من مسجد محمد بن عبدالوهاب بالدوحة، جميع الشعوب  العربية والإسلامية وعلى رأسهم مصر بالتقدم لإنهاء الحصار عن قطاع غزة،  قائلا: "إن الحصار مازال يضرب أطنابه في غزة"، وأضاف متسائلا: "متى سيرفع  الحصار ومتى ستتقدم الشعوب وبالأخص في مصر الثورة لإنهاء الحصار عن غزة".
    وأكد هنية أن الشعب المصري لم يشارك في حصار غزة، معربا عن سعادته  الغامرة لرفع الشباب المصري الأعلام الفلسطنينة داخل ميدان التحرير.
    وتساءل هنية في خطبته التي حضرها أمير قطر الشخ محمد خليفة آل ثان كيف  تظل غزة مدمرة وتعاني من الاعتداء الغاشم عليها وقتل أبنائها ومصر العظيمة  جارتنا وحولنا شعبها العظيم – على حد قوله، مؤكدا أن شعب مصر هو المخزون  الاستراتيجي للأمة، موجها نداءه للعرب ومصر بالأخص:" تقدموا لإنهاء آخر  فصول الحصار، ما أحد يستوعب أن يظل هذا الحصار والطغيان والظلم بعد الثورات  العربية والربيع العربي" .
    وشدد هنية على أن الكيان الصهيوني طلب اتمام المصالحة الفلسطينية شريطة  لرفع الحصار عن عزة ثم طلب الإفراج عن السير جلعاد شاليط، مشيرا إلى أنه  تم إتمام المصالحة والإفراج عن شاليط خلال الصفقة التي تم الإفراج فيها عن  10047 أسير فلسطيني، ومع ذلك لم يتم رفع الحصار عن غزة ومازال يسقط الشهداء  وتدمر المنازل وتظل البيوت الفقيرة التي لا تجد قوت يومها بلا مأوى،  مناديا الشعوب العربية لإنقاذ القطاع.
    وندد هنية باعتقال الكيان الصهيوني لنواب مجلس الشعب الفلسطيني وعلى  رأسهم عزيز دويك رئيس المجلس التشريعي الفلسطيني، والذي اودع السجن هو و 31  من نواب مجلس الشعب الفلسطني، منبها إلى أنه يجري اعتقال النواب والوزراء  من آن لآخر، بالإضافة لترك الآلاف من الأسرى رهناء للقمع الصهيوني، يحث أكد  أن هذا استهداف للنواب ولصمود غزة.
    وأشار إلى أن الكنيست الإسرائيلي يناقش قانون لمنع الأذان فى المساجد  في الأراضي المحتلة 48، بالإضافة لقيام بعض الصهاينة المتعصبين بحرق  المساجد والمصاحف، لافتا إلى أنهم يريدون تغيير معالم الشعب الفلسطينى وطمس  هويته.
    ولفت إلى أن الكيان الصهيوني مازال يشن الغارات التي يسقط ضحيتها  العشرات من الشهداء بينهم أطفال، مشيرا إلى أن ليلة أمس الخميس، قامت قوات  الاحتلال بغارات متتالية على قطاع غزة، ويأتي متزامنا مع الاعتداء على  القدس والضفة الغربي، بطائراتf16 ضربت، مما يدل على استمرار العدوان على  الشعب الفلسطيني



الوفد* 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 فبراير 2012)

* اخبار مصر | طنطا - مظاهرات امام مبنى المحافظة منذ قليل*



​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 فبراير 2012)

*عاجل وخطير جدا الان امام وزارة الداخليه
[YOUTUBE]uQFGS3ZsV-U[/YOUTUBE]
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 فبراير 2012)

*فيديو عااااجل من شارع منصور الان وشاهد ماذا يحدث وقنابل مسيلة للدموع - 







[YOUTUBE]TyVJM-pvVow[/YOUTUBE]
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 فبراير 2012)

*اخبار مصر | تزايد الأشتباكات وقوات الأمن تطلق الغاز على المتظاهرين بـشارع منصور *
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 فبراير 2012)

*   						سلامة:سوزان تستأجر بلطجية لقتل المصريين 



*
* 



 حافظ سلامة​ *​* 
   		 		   			 								كتب- محمود السويفي : 			 	   		منذ 12 دقيقة 19 ثانية  		 
 	اتهم الشيخ حافظ سلامة في كلمته التي ألقاها عقب  صلاة الجمعة اليوم من  مسجد النور بالعباسية سوزان مبارك بأنها تقوم بتمويل  بلطجية لقتل المصريين،  كما أنها تتحرك بحرية بين كافة الدول كي تبرئ  زوجها الرئيس المخلوع حسني  مبارك ونجليها "جمال وعلاء مبارك".
 	ووصف سلامة مجزرة بورسعيد أول أمس الأربعاء، بأنها  مصيبة كبرى ومؤامرة  تحاك ضد مصر، متهما البلطجية المتآمرون على أمن البلد  بارتكابها.
	وطالب سلامة بعودة اللجان الشعبية إلى الشوارع لتتعاون مع الشرطة والجيش   في حماية أمن وسلامة البلد، قائلا: "دورنا الآن ألا نترك البلد حتى تضيع".
	وأضاف سلامة أن الأعداء المتربصين بالبلد في سجن طرة، لهم دور كبير في   التخطيط للمؤامرات، مشددا على ضرورة تفريقهم وتوزيعهم على سجون مختلفة،   وهتف عدد من المصلين عقب الصلاة قائلين: "يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر" .






الوفد

​*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 فبراير 2012)

* في تصاعد الأحداث فى محيط وزارة الداخلية.. 

   						متظاهرون يصعدون الأبنية بأنابيب الغاز 




*
* 



​ *​* 
   		 		   			 								كتب- محمد صلاح : 			 	   		منذ 6 دقيقة 22 ثانية  		 
 	تزايدت بصورة مكثفة أعداد المتظاهرين فى الشوارع المحيطة لوزارة الداخلية فى محاولات لاقتحام مبنى الوزارة أو المنشآت الملحقة له.
 	واعتلى عدد من المتظاهرين أسطح بعض المصالح ومنها  مصلحة الضرائب، وقاموا بجلب أنابيب غاز صغيرة لإلقائها على قوات الشرطة من  الأسطح.
	وأعلنت وزارة الداخلية أن أحداث أمس وليلة أول أمس أسفرت عن إصابة 54 من ضباط وجنود الأمن المركزى بإصابات مختلفة.
	وتم نقل أعداد كبيرة إلى مستشفى الشرطة بالعجوزة ومستشفيات أخرى .
	وأشارت مصادر أمنية بالوزارة إلى أن اللواء محمد إبراهيم وزير الداخلية   أمر القوات بالالتزام أقصى درجات ضبط النفس فى مواجهة الاعتداءات.
	كما أرسل وزير الداخلية مذكرة الى المستشار عبد المجيد محمود النائب العام   لإرسال لجنة من وكلاء النائب العام للتحقيق فى الاعتداءات بمحيط وزارة   الداخلية.
	وناشد الوزير الشرفاء من الشعب المصرى الاحتكام إلى صوت العقل وإعلاء   مصلحة الوطن فى تلك الظروف الدقيقة التى تتطلب تضافر كافة الجهود تحقيقاً   لأهداف الثورة المجيدة وعدم الانسياق وراء الدعوات المغرضة التى تسعى لنشر   الفوضى وعدم الاستقرار.
	كما ناشد الوزير الشعب المصري الحفاظ على منشآت الدولة وطرد العابثين   والذين يحاولون اقتحام وزارة الداخلية ومناشدة الجميع بالحفاظ على مصر، من   الذين يريدون إسقاطها، عن طريق مواجهة الأمن الذى يسهر على راحتهم ويبذل   الجهود لتحقيق الأمن والأمان .
	وكان وزير الداخلية قد أصدر أمس قرارا بتعيين اللواء سامح رضوان نائب مدير   أمن الشرقية، مديرا لأمن بورسعيد، ونقل العميد كمال القلاوى من مباحث   الجيزة الى مدير مباحث بورسعيد .




​
الوفد 
* ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 فبراير 2012)

*اخبار مصر | مسيرة حاشدة فى شارع البطل احمد عبدالعزيز فى طريقها الى ميدان التحرير*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 فبراير 2012)

*اخبار مصر | الجزيرة مباشر مصر - متظاهرون يقتحمون مبنى مصلحة الضرائب المقابل للداخلية بشارع منصور*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 فبراير 2012)

*رصد  | خاص | السويس | هتافات لـ "كريم جونيور" شهيد اولتراس اهلاوي من السويس  خلال أحداث مباراة النادي الأهلي والمصري ... ورد قوات الامن *
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 فبراير 2012)

*رصد | الإسكندرية | اتجاه مسيرة القائد ابراهيم إلي المنطقة الشمالية العسكرية *
*تصوير نور الدين عطيه*





​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 فبراير 2012)

*فيديو عااااااجل الان ومقتل ثلاث اشخاص في احداث العنف بين الثوار والامن





*
[YOUTUBE]PQBRsms5NqA[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 فبراير 2012)

*فيديو عاجل من ميدان التحرير واراء قوية جدا للمتواجدين هناك










*[YOUTUBE]QdUVORyoEw0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 فبراير 2012)

*فيديو ||  عاجل من السويس  و اخبار عن قتلى و مصابين بالعشرات

[YOUTUBE]AakSBQarM9k[/YOUTUBE]
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 فبراير 2012)

*غازات مسيلة للدموع بـشارع"منصور"..وسيارات اسعاف تنقل المصابين 

 *​*2/3/2012   2:25 PM*​*




 صورة ارشيفية*​* 
  	اشتباكات حادة بين  المتظاهرين وقوات  الامن فى شارع منصور ,وتتصاعد الغازات  المسيلة للدموع  ,فيما يقوم  المتظاهرون برشق قوات الامن بالحجارة  ويرفع  البعض الاخر   اعلام تابعة  لالترس الاهلى والزمالك.​    	ويحاول بعض الاشخاص الفصل بين المتظاهرين وقوات الشرطة ’ فى الوقت نفسه    اعلن بعض شهود العيان عن مقتل شاب بسبب الغازات التى تطلق بكثافة .​  	ويردد المتظاهرون "يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر""والعسكر مايحكمشى".

الفجر*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 فبراير 2012)

*فيديو || عااجل من ميدان التحرير الان





*


*[YOUTUBE]_HTIyqhVCEA[/YOUTUBE]
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 فبراير 2012)

*اخبار مصر | قوات الأمن تطلق الخرطوش وقتابل الغاز امام مبنى وزارة الداخلية فى محاولة لفض التظاهر*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 فبراير 2012)

* اخبار مصر | الشروق - صورة من امام وزارة الدفاع منذ قليل 
*



​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 فبراير 2012)

* رصد | الإسكندرية | مسيرة القائد ابراهيم المنددة باحداث بورسعيد وحكم العسكر وما وصفوه بتقاعس الداخلية 

 تصوير نور الدين عطيه*



​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 فبراير 2012)

*رصد  | نقلاً عن الصفحة الرسمية لوزارة الداخلية | مجموعات من المتظاهرين  يقتحمون فجر اليوم الجمعة مبنى مصلحة الضرائب العقارية 

 فى ضوء الأحداث التى تشهدها المنطقة المحيطة بوزارة الداخلية ، فقد قامت  مجموعات من المتظاهرين فجر اليوم الجمعة 3 الجارى بإقتحام مبنى مصلحة  الضرائب العقارية الكائن بشارع منصور القريب من مبنى وزارة الداخلية  والصعود إلى أعلى سطح المبنى عقب قيامهم بإقتحام المكاتب وتجميع  آثاثها ومنقولاتها وبعض أنابيب البوتاجاز والقيام بإلقائها وإلقاء الحجارة  وزجاجات المولوتوف على القوات المكلفة بتأمين مبنى وزارة الداخلية ..  وأفاد المصدر أن قوات الشرطة المكلفة بتأمين مبنى وزارة الداخلية وبالرغم  من إصابة 138 ضابط ومجند من قوات الأمن المركزى بإصابات مختلفه وحروق  وبينهم إصابة عدد 16 مجند بطلقات خرطوش ، إلا أنها ملتزمة بالتعليمات  الصادرة لها بالتحلى بأقصى درجات الحكمة وضبط النفس ولم يتم التعامل مع تلك  المجموعات إلا من خلال إستخدام الغاز المسيل للدموع وذلك بعد توجيه  التحذيرات اللازمة لهم بعدم الإقتراب من أسوار مبنى وزارة الداخلية. 

 كما أكد المصدر على عدم صحة ما أُشيع عن إنسحاب قوات الشرطة والأمن عن محيط مبنى إتحاد الإذاعة والتليفزيون بماسبيرو .

 وتكرر وزارة الداخلية مناشدتها لكافة القوى السياسية والشعبية الإضطلاع  بدورها وإعلاء المصلحة العليا للبلاد والتدخل لمحاولات التهدئه منعاً لأية  تداعيات تؤثر على مسيرة الإستقرار
*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 فبراير 2012)

*مش ال مره اقول ان الثوره دي 
مسلسل بيتعاد 
وكل حدث مهم بيطلعله شخص 
بيبقي مطلوب حيا او ميتا 


**   						مشجع مطلوب "حيًا أو ميتًا" 



*
* 




​ *​* 
   		 		   			 								كتب – عماد أبوزيد: 			 	 

 	نشرت مواقع التواصل الاجتماعى "الفيس بوك" صورة  لشاب من المشجعين ظهر يجرى  حول التراك بشماريخ نارية عقب انتهاء مباراة  الأهلى والمصرى ببورسعيد  والتى راح ضحيتها نحو 75 قتيلا ومئات الجرحى  متوجها إلى جماهير الأهلى نزلت  بعدها الجماهير للملعب وتوالت الأحداث وهو  نفس الشاب الذى قام بنفس العمل  أثناء مباراة الأهلى والمحلة وبعدها نزلت  الجماهير لأرض الملعب .
 	كان هذا الشاب المتواجد بالصورة قد قام بالنزول لأرض  الملعب بالشماريخ  النارية عقب انتهاء مبارة الأهلى والمصرى ببورسعيد  متوجها إلى جماهير  النادى الأهلى ولم يفلح بعض المتواجدين بالمعلب فى  إخراجه بعدها مباشرة  هاجت الجماهير وقامت بالنزول لأرض الملعب وحدثت  التعديات والهجوم على  جماهير النادى الأهلى كما حدث من قبل فى مباراة  الأهلى والمحلة .
	من ناحية أخرى وضع المشاركون كومنتات على الصورة "مطلوب حيا او ميتا"   وتساءلوا من وراء هذا الشاب ولماذا لم تقم لجان التحقيق ولجان المراقبة   برصد الصور والأحداث والانتباه إلى هذه الملاحظات بدلا من تركيزهم على   أهداف المباراة فقط وتصويرها من الزوايا؟! .
	وطالب عدد من الشباب وسائل الإعلام التى تقوم بالتصوير بالملاعب برصد   تحركات الجماهير والمشجعين كما ترصد تحركات اللاعب حتى عندما يشرب او يبصق   حتى يكون هناك تسجيل كامل لأحداث المباراة تعود اليها جهات التحقيق فى  حالة  حدوث أى تجاوزات أو كوارث كما حدث ببورسعيد .






الوفد



*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 فبراير 2012)

[YOUTUBE]bg7xQ2q2BiU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 فبراير 2012)

*البرادعي: مازلنا ندفع ثمن تخبط المرحلة الانتقالية*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 فبراير 2012)

*اخبار مصر | قوات الجيش تقيم حواجز بالشوارع المؤديه لوزاره الداخليه*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 فبراير 2012)

*اخبار  مصر | اشخاص داخل مبنى الجامعة الأمريكية يكسرون زجاج المبنى فى محاولة  لتشوية صورة الثوار والمتظاهرين يلتطقون لقطاطات فيديو لهم *
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 فبراير 2012)

*اخبار  مصر | قناة الحياة - رئيس النادى المصرى امام النيابه : مديرية الامن  تسلمت مفاتيح الاستاد والمدرجات التى تفتح على الملاعب صباح يوم المباراة*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 فبراير 2012)

*اخبار مصر | الأسكندرية تنتفض - العدد فى الأسكندرية قرابة مليون متظاهر على كورنيش الاسكندرية وهتافات مدوية ضد حكم العسكر *
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 فبراير 2012)

*رصد | مراسلنا: احدى المنصات بميدان التحرير تناشد كافة المتظاهرين بميدان التحرير عدم الدخول إلي شارع محمد محمود *
​


----------



## Alexander.t (3 فبراير 2012)

*علم مينا دانيال لا يفارق الصف الامامى، هذا علم الثورة*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 فبراير 2012)

* رصد | الإسكدرية | مسيرة قبل قليل بشارع بورسعيد بالشاطبي تهتف "يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر" 
*



​


----------



## Alexander.t (3 فبراير 2012)

*اقتحام مبنى الضرائب المقابل لوزارة الداخليه ! نفس قصة المجمع العلمي *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 فبراير 2012)

*"البرادعى": سلطة البرلمان فى سحب الثقة من الحكومة "غائبة"

الجمعة، 3 فبراير 2012 - 14:27





الدكتور محمد البرادعى
كتبت رحاب عبداللاه

قال الدكتور محمد البرادعى، المدير العام السابق للوكالة الدولية للطاقة   الذرية، إن سلطة مجلس الشعب فى سحب الثقة من الحكومة غائبة فى الإعلان   الدستورى، شأنها فى ذلك شأن الكثير من الأحكام الأساسية لإدارة البلاد.

وأوضح البردعى فى تدوينة على صفحته الخاصة بموقع التواصل الاجتماعى   "تويتر"، أن المصريين مازالوا يدفعون ثمن تخبط المرحلة الانتقالية.

كان البرادعى نعى مساء أمس الخميس ضحايا حادث إستاد بورسعيد عبر حسابه على   تويتر، قائلاً: "رحم الله شهداء الألتراس وكل شهداء أحداث بورسعيد "من قتل   نفسًا بغير نفس أو فساد فى الأرض فكأنما قتل الناس جميعًا".

وأكد البرادعى أن عدم البدء فوراً فى إعادة هيكلة أجهزة الأمن جريمة فى حق   الوطن، متسائلاً: "ما حجم المأساة التى ستحرك الشعور بالمسئولية والإحساس   الإنسانى لدى من هم فى السلطة ليظهر أحدهم ويخاطب الشعب بشجاعة ومصداقية".




* ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 فبراير 2012)

*شاهد بالصورة الان من امام مديرية امن السويس 




* 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 فبراير 2012)

* مباشر 6 ابريل | مراسلنا | خاص


 تواجد لاسرة بميدان التحرير يرفعون لافتات بمطالب الثوار

 تصوير احمد ابراهيم*



​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 فبراير 2012)

*فيديو مرعب من محيط  وزارة الداخلية الان ومهزلة حقيقي ولميس الحديدي علي الهواء تناااشد الجميع  بوقف هذه المهزلة 






[YOUTUBE]i1QIc1Brn0w[/YOUTUBE]
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 فبراير 2012)

*عدد المصابين وصل إلى 1482*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 فبراير 2012)

*فقد أحد أعضاء اتحاد شباب ماسبيرو عينه اليمنى فجر اليوم الجمعة أثناء الاشتباكات التى وقعت أمام وزارة الداخلية بشارع منصور بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن، إثر تلقيه طلقة "خرطوش"، وتم نقله إلى المستشفى القصر العينى، حيث أجريت له عملية جراحية اليوم*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 فبراير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *فقد أحد أعضاء اتحاد شباب ماسبيرو عينه اليمنى فجر اليوم الجمعة أثناء الاشتباكات التى وقعت أمام وزارة الداخلية بشارع منصور بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن، إثر تلقيه طلقة "خرطوش"، وتم نقله إلى المستشفى القصر العينى، حيث أجريت له عملية جراحية اليوم*


*عضو بـ "اتحاد ماسبيرو" يفقد عينه فى أحداث "الداخلية"

الجمعة، 3 فبراير 2012 - 14:55




اشتباكات الداخلية - أرشيفية
كتب نادر شكرى

فقد أحد أعضاء اتحاد شباب ماسبيرو عينه اليمنى فجر اليوم الجمعة أثناء   الاشتباكات التى وقعت أمام وزارة الداخلية بشارع منصور بين المتظاهرين   وقوات الأمن، إثر تلقيه طلقة "خرطوش"، وتم نقله إلى المستشفى القصر العينى،   حيث أجريت له عملية جراحية اليوم.

وقال الدكتور أمير عياد، عضو المكتب التنفيذى لاتحاد ماسبيرو، إن أحد أعضاء   الاتحاد، ويدعى "بطرس يوسف عبد المسيح" البالغ من العمر 30 عاما فقد إحدى   عينيه فجر اليوم أثناء مشاركته فى مظاهرات الغضب للاحتجاج على مذبحة   بورسعيد، حيث تلقى عبد المسيح طلقة خرطوش أدت إلى انفجار حدقة العين، وتم   تحرير محضر بالواقعة بقسم شرطة قصر النيل.

ويدين الاتحاد استمرار وزارة الداخلية فى استخدام الرصاص الحى ضد   المتظاهرين واستهداف عيونهم رغم التحذيرات والتحقيقات بهذا الشأن الذى أدى   لإصابة العشرات من المتظاهرين بهذه الطريقة، وأكد الاتحاد أنهم جزء من   القوى الوطنية فى الاستمرار من أجل تحقيق مطالبهم ورحيل المجلس العسكرى   والتحقيق فى الأحداث الدامية التى وقعت ضد المصريين وآخرها مذبحة بورسعيد.




* 
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 فبراير 2012)

*طافت مسيرات نظمها متظاهرو التحرير فى بداية شارع محمد محمود لمطالبة المتظاهرين بترك شارع منصور ومحمد محمود وعدم الاحتكاك بقوات الأمن لمنع سقوط مصابين جدد،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 فبراير 2012)

*رفض المشاركون فى مسيرة دوران شبرا دعوات بالتوجه إلى وزارة الدفاع، مقر المجلس العسكرى، خوفاً من حدوث مصادمات بين المشاركين وقوات الجيش، مؤكدين أن ميدان التحرير هو مقر الثوار الحقيقى، وهو المعبر عن إرادتهم.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 فبراير 2012)

* اخبار مصر | مسيرة نسائية ببورسعيد ترفع الاعلام السوداء حدادا على الشهداء
*



​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 فبراير 2012)

*عاجل | مصدر عسكري ينفي ما اشيع عن انسحاب قوات الجيش من امام ماسبيروا*
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 فبراير 2012)

*المتظاهرون يحطمون كاميرات الداخلية​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 فبراير 2012)

* رصد | الإسكندرية | أحد المتظاهرين يحمل صورة الطفل أنس محيي الدين أحد ضحايا أحداث بورسعيد 

 تصوير أمير محمد*



​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 فبراير 2012)

* رصد  | تويتر | وائل غنيم: كفاية ٦٠ سنة من الحكم العسكري لمصر .. اتركوا لهذا  الشعب ان يختار من يحكمه ويحاسبه. ما حدث لمصر في السنوات الاخيرة جريمة لن  نسمح باستمرارها 
*



​


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 فبراير 2012)

*اعتلى عدد من الأشخاص سطح مبنى مصلحة الضرائب، المتواجد بشارع منصور، بالقرب من وزارة الداخلية، وتبين للأجهزة الأمنية بوزارة الداخلية أن بحوزتهم مجموعة كبيرة من زجاجات الملوتوف وأسطوانات الغاز الصغيرة،*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 فبراير 2012)

*الإخوان يخلون مقر حزب الحرية والعدالة المواجهة لوزارة الداخلية خشية الهجوم عليه*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 فبراير 2012)

*ارتفاع عدد المصابين بطلقات خرطوش الي 21 مصاب، بالإضافة الي إصابة العشرات باختناقات*
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 فبراير 2012)

*ا300 متظاهر ينشقون عن مسيرة المتظاهرين التى خرجت من أمام مسجد النور بالعباسية إلى وزارة الدفاع للتنديد بأحداث بورسعيد والمتجمعة حاليا أمام جامعة عين شمس إلى مسيرتين بعد تصدى قوات الجيش والشرطة العسكرية لها بالأسلاك الشائكة والحواجز الحديدية، ومنعهم من الوصول إلى وزارة الدفاع.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 فبراير 2012)

* اخبار  مصر | شعب بورسعيد يستنكر الأحداث وينزل الى الشارع ويهتف بالمؤامرة على  الشعب البورسعيدى ويطالب بسقوط حكم العسكر*



​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 فبراير 2012)

*مصادر مطلعة: وزير الداخلية عرض استقالته والجنزورى رفضها

3-2-2012 | 14:11 3  973   





اللواء محمد إبراهيم
كشفت مصادر مطلعة بمجلس الوزراء لـ "بوابة الأهرام" عن أن اللواء محمد   ابراهيم يوسف وزير الداخلية عرض على الدكتور كمال الجنزورى رئيس مجلس   الوزراء خلال اجتماع اللجنة الوزارية الأمنيةأمس تقديم استقالته بسبب   الأحداث الدامية التى وقعت على استاد بورسعيد مساء الاربعاء الماضي وراح   ضحيتها 74 قتيلاً وأكثر من 330 مصاباً. 

وقالت المصادر إن الدكتور الجنزورى رفض مبدأ الاستقالة في الوقت الراهن إلا   أنه طلب من وزير الداخلية أثناء الاجتماع الفصل فيما إذا كانت هناك حالة   من التلراخي من جانب المسئولين عن الأمن في بورسعيد عن تنفيذ خطط التأمين   المطلوبة لمثل هذه المباريات و قال الوزير: إن التقرير المبدئي الذى تلقاه   يؤكد أن مدير الأمن ورئيس المباحث لم يقوما بدورهما في تأمين المبارة   بالشكل الأكمل لذا جاء قرار الجنزورى بوقف مدير الأمن ورئيس المباحث   ببورسعيد وإحالتهما للتحقيق فوراً وهو ما أعلنه أمام البرلمان أمس. 

كما كشفت المصادر عن أن اجتماعاً مماثلاً سيعقد خلال ساعات لمناقشة كيفية   استعادة الأمن والاستقرار الذى كان قد بدأ يسود في الشوارع قبل ماوصفته   المصادر بالمؤامرة لإشاعة الفوضي وتنفيذ مخطط للسطو على البنوك ومكاتب   الصرافة والبريد ثم بعد ذلك أحداث بورسعيد الدامية. 




* ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 فبراير 2012)

*استغاثات لـ "بوابة الأهرام" من أهالي السويس تطالب بعودة الجيش الثالث لتأمين المدينة
*​*
3-2-2012 | 15:12 222 ​




الجيش الثالث بالسويس
تلقت "بوابة الأهرام"   استغاثات عديدة من أهالي السويس تطالب بعودة قوات الجيش الثالث إلى المدينة   لتأمينها، وذلك بعد انسحاب قوات التأمين ووقوع عدد من الاشتباكات أدت إلى   استشهاد 2 وإصابة عدد من المواطنين. 

كانت اشتباكات قد وقعت اليوم   وأمس حول مبنى مديرية أمن السويس ومبنى الديوان العام، أسفرت عن مصرع  شخصين  وإصابة العديد من الأشخاص، وذلك في المظاهرات التي شهدتها المحافظة   للمطالبة بالقصاص للشهداء، مرددين هتافات ضد المجلس العسكري الذي يتهمونه   بالمسئولية عما حدث. 

وياتي ذلك على خلفية الأحداث   الأخيرة التي وقعت بمحافظة بورسعيد بعد انتهاء مباراة كرة القدم بين فريقي   الأهلي والمصري وأدت إلى استشهاد نحو 74 شخصا وإصابة المئات. ​



* 
​


----------



## Alexander.t (3 فبراير 2012)

*دلوقت فيه ناس لابسة مدني بتحدف طوب مع الداخلية !!!*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 فبراير 2012)

*أكد مسئولو المستشفى الميدانى بميدان التحرير، سقوط ثانى شهيد خلال الاشتباكات التى اندلعت منذ مساء أمس، وحتى الآن فى محيط وزارة الداخلية، فضلاً عن إصابة المئات باختناقات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 فبراير 2012)

*الداخلية: إصابة 16 مجندًا بطلقات نارية *


----------



## Alexander.t (3 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *استغاثات لـ "بوابة الأهرام" من أهالي السويس تطالب بعودة الجيش الثالث لتأمين المدينة
> *​*
> 3-2-2012 | 15:12 222 ​
> 
> ...




*هو ده الشغل كده كل حاجه بتوّضح*


----------



## Alexander.t (3 فبراير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الداخلية: إصابة 16 مجندًا بطلقات نارية *




*كدابين*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 فبراير 2012)

* رصد | التحرير | استمرار الاشتباكات بشارع محمد محمود ، واطلاق كثيف للغازات المسيلة للدموع 

 تصوير : محمد جودت*



​


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *كدابين*



*أو أغبيا .... بيضربوا نفسهم*


----------



## Alexander.t (3 فبراير 2012)

*هتاف الاسماعيلية الان قتلو اخواتنا ف الاستاد والمشير وزير فساد*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 فبراير 2012)

*مباشر 6 ابريل | الصفحة الرسمية لوزراة الداخلية

 المتظاهرين فجر اليوم الجمعة 3 الجارى بإقتحام مبنى مصلحة الضرائب  العقارية الكائن بشارع منصور القريب من مبنى وزارة الداخلية والصعود إلى  أعلى سطح المبنى عقب قيامهم بإقتحام المكاتب وتجميع آثاثها ومنقولاتها وبعض  أنابيب البوتاجاز والقيام بإلقائها وإلقاء الحجارة وزجاجات المولوتوف على  القوات المكلفة بتأمين مبنى وزارة الداخلية  .. وأفاد المصدر أن قوات الشرطة المكلفة بتأمين مبنى وزارة الداخلية  وبالرغم من إصابة 138 ضابط ومجند من قوات الأمن المركزى بإصابات مختلفه  وحروق وبينهم إصابة عدد 16 مجند بطلقات خرطوش ، إلا أنها ملتزمة بالتعليمات  الصادرة لها بالتحلى بأقصى درجات الحكمة وضبط النفس ولم يتم التعامل مع  تلك المجموعات إلا من خلال إستخدام الغاز المسيل للدموع وذلك بعد توجيه  التحذيرات اللازمة لهم بعدم الإقتراب من أسوار مبنى وزارة الداخلية. 
 كما أكد المصدر على عدم صحة ما أُشيع عن إنسحاب قوات الشرطة والأمن عن محيط مبنى إتحاد الإذاعة والتليفزيون بماسبيرو .
 وتكرر وزارة الداخلية مناشدتها لكافة القوى السياسية والشعبية الإضطلاع  بدورها وإعلاء المصلحة العليا للبلاد والتدخل لمحاولات التهدئه منعاً لأية  تداعيات تؤثر على مسيرة الإستقرار .*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 فبراير 2012)

*ابراهيم حسن: محمد يوسف هو من أشعل أزمة بورسعيد​2012/02/03 15:14

كتب : رضا غانم


*​*





حمل إبراهيم حسن مدير كرة  القدم بنادي  المصري المستقيل مسئولية إشعال أزمة كارثة بورسعيد التي راح  ضحيتها أكثر  من 70 شهيد ومئات المصابين إلى محمد يوسف مدرب الأهلي.
وأكد إبراهيم حسن في تصريحات  تليفزيونية  لبرنامج "الملاعب اليوم" على فضائية الحياة أن يوسف كان متعصباً  بصورة  كبيرة وهو من أشعل الموقف وكان يجب عليه الشعور بالمسئولية على عكس  جوزيه  الذي كان هادئاً.
وأضاف ابراهيم انه تحدث مع  مسئولي الأهلي  عقب المباراة بأن النتيجة لم تكن مهمة وما حدث كان فرحة من  الجماهير  ولكنهم تمادوا مع تبادل اللفاظ بين الجماهير وكان يجب على الأمن  وضع حاجز  بين الجماهير.
وأشار ابراهيم أن الشرطة  تعاني من فقدان  القة وكان يجب على الجميع أن تعطيهم الثقة , وأضاف أنه قام  بتوصيل شريف  إكرامي وسيد عبدالحفيظ حتى غرف الملابس ولم أكن أتوقع وصول  الأمر لهذه  الدرجة.
يذكر أن إبراهيم حسن وحسام  حسن قد أعلنا  استقالتهما من تدريب المصري بالإضافة إلى كامل أبو علي رئيس  النادي وتنصل  الجميع من المسئولية وبعد مرور الأيام بدأ حسن يلقي اتهاماته.
نيو اهلى
* ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 فبراير 2012)

*بالصورة استمرار الاشتباكات بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن بشارع محمد محمود




* ​


----------



## Alexander.t (3 فبراير 2012)

*





وتتكرر المشاهد مع تغيير الاماكن واسماء الشوارع
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 فبراير 2012)

*                           فيديو.الداخلية تحبط محاولة لإحراق الوزارة 



*​* 




[YOUTUBE]-sOiHJRDCH8[/YOUTUBE]

كتب - محمد معوض واحمد عامر واحمد حمدى: 			 	 

 	نجحت قوات الأمن التي تتولى حماية وزارة الداخلية  من المتظاهرين في إحباط  عملية لإحراق الوزارة بعد أن اقتربت أعداد من  المتظاهرين وقاموا بإلقاء  قنابل مولوتوف علي مكتب الأدلة الجنائية بتقاطع  شارع منصور والشيخ ريحان .
 	وتجمع العشرات من قوات الأمن المركزي وراء السياج الأمني بالشوارع المؤدية للوزارة بعد تزايد الأعداد .
	وفى السياق ذاته يتجه آلاف من شباب الألتراس وكذلك حركة 6 إبريل في شكل   مجموعات ضاغطين على شارع محمد محمود، الكائن به مقر وزارة الداخلية وذلك   بعد أن أعلن المتظاهرون العصيان المدني بميدان التحرير.
	وجابت 3 طائرات هليكوبتر ميدان التحرير وشارع محمد محمود، لمسح المنطقة والوقوف على حجم المتظاهرين وأعدادهم.
	وتواصل قوات الأمن المركزي إلقاء القنابل المسيلة للدموع بشكل غير مسبوق، كما استخدم رصاص الخرطوش بشكل عشوائي ومكثف.
	وأسفرت عملية الكر والفر بين الجانبين عن سقوط المئات من الجرحى جراء   الاختناق بالغاز والإصابة برصاص الخرطوش، حيث هرع الإسعاف الشعبي إلى موقع   الاشتباكات، وقاموا بنقل المصابين استعدادا لنقل من يحتاج منهم إلى   المستشفيات لإسعافه .

الوفد 
​ 
​*​


----------



## Alexander.t (3 فبراير 2012)

*الان هتافات قوية جدا فى مسيرة بالعباسية ويطالبون برحيل المشير واعدامه*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 فبراير 2012)

*الخارجية الروسية تدعو إلى استعادة الاستقرار فى مصر

3-2-2012 | 14:47 84   




روسيا
حذرت وزارة الخارجية الروسية من مغبة تصاعد أعمال العنف فى مصر، معربة عن قلقها إزاء موجة الاضطرابات الأخيرة. 
ودعت وزارة الخارجية الروسية فى بيان نقل راديو "صوت روسيا" مقتطفات منه   اليوم الجمعة إلى اتخاذ كل إجراء قانونى ممكن من أجل استعادة الاستقرار. 
وأشار الراديو إلى سقوط أكثر من سبعين قتيلا وإصابة أكثر من ألف آخرين خلال   أعمال العنف التى اعقبت مباراة فريقى المصرى والأهلى فى بورسعيد يوم   الأربعاء الماضي.





* 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 فبراير 2012)

*اخبار مصر | مراسل اون تي في - الوضع في السويس سئ للغاية ولو استمر الحال كما هو عليه ستكون هنالك مجزرة*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 فبراير 2012)

[YOUTUBE]0pT6S-An7QE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 فبراير 2012)

* رصد | بنى سويف | المتظاهرون قبل أداء صلاة الغائب على شهداء بورسعيد أمام مسجد عمر بن عبد العزيز عقب صلاة الجمعة 

 تصوير : محمد احمد العمده*



​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 فبراير 2012)

*اخبار مصر | وزارة الدفاع - مسيرة قرابة 20 الف متظاهر تصل الى الوزارة وتساند المتظاهرين الموجدين هناك*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 فبراير 2012)

*تجمع المئات من اهالى الشهداء بالسويس أمام مشرحة مستشفى السويس العام مطالبين بإنهاء اجراءات إحالتهم للطب الشرعى لمعرفة سبب الوفاة*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 فبراير 2012)

*إغلاق الطرق المؤدية من والي وزارة الدفاع  بالأسلاك الشائكة والحواجز، بشارع صلاح سالم وكوبري القبة، وشارع جامعة عين شمس*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 فبراير 2012)

* رصد | التحرير | مسيرة قادمة من منطقة قصر النيل متجهة الى ميدان التحرير

 تصوير : مروة عبد الله*



​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 فبراير 2012)

*متظاهري مسيرة عين شمس يرددون هتافات لا إله الا الله الشهيد حبيب الله.. حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل.. القصاص القصاق من قتلة الرصاص.

*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 فبراير 2012)

*الهتافات  فى بورسعيد «يا نجيب حقهم يا نموت زيهم، يا مسئول قول الحق فيه مؤامرة ولا  لأ، وانزلوا من بيوتكم الأمن خرب بيتكم، والمحافظ باطل ومدير الامن باطل».*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 فبراير 2012)

* مباشر 6 ابريل |العباسية


 الرئيس قبل الدستور ... هتاف واحد من الثوار اما وزارة الدفاع فى حصار  محكم من جنود الشرطة العسكرية بدون اى احتكاكات ومساندة شباب العباسية 
 تصوير | عمرو الزهيري*



​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 فبراير 2012)

*على الشباب ان يخلوا محيط  وزارة الداخلية حتى يفشلوا مخطط الأمن استدراجهم لهناك و قتلهم الهتاف ضد  العسكر فى الميدان و الميادين الأخري يصيبهم بالجنون اما اللذين يستدرجوهم  لكمائن الأمن فمدسوسين

 ناشط علي الفيس
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 فبراير 2012)

*   						مسيرة من شبرا تصل لميدان التحرير 



*
* 



 أحداث شارع منصور​ *​* 
   		 		   			 								كتب - محمد جمعة: 			 	 

 	وصلت مسيرة قادمة من شبرا إلى ميدان التحرير ظهر  اليوم الجمعة نظمتها عدد  من القوى السياسية وعلى رأسها حركة 6 إبريل  وكاذبون تطالب بالقصاص العاجل  من قتلة الشباب المصرى وسرعة نقل السلطة من  المجلس العسكرى.
 	وردد المتظاهرون هتافات مناهضة لسياسة وزارة الداخلية  وتقصيرها فى مباراة  بورسعيد وكذلك ضد المجلس العسكرى مطالبين بسرعة  نقل  السلطة لرئيس منتخب .
	وطالب المتظاهرون بصرف حقوق اهالى الشهداء والمصابين التى لم تصرف على الرغم من مرور عام كامل على الثورة .




الوفد*​


----------



## Alexander.t (3 فبراير 2012)

*إغلاق الطرق المؤدية من والي وزارة الدفاع  بالأسلاك الشائكة والحواجز، بشارع صلاح سالم وكوبري القبة، وشارع جامعة عين شمس.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 فبراير 2012)

*شاهد ماذا تكتب اسماء محفوظ على تويتر







أسماء محفوظ: ياريت نخلي الاتجاه لوزارة الدفاع سواء بالتوجه لهناك مباشرة   او نمشي في مسيرات ... ياريت تحشدو على هناك .. ان الاوان بقى   * ​


----------



## Alexander.t (3 فبراير 2012)

*المتظاهرون ببورسعيد يرفعون لافتات «بورسعيد مش خاينة يا شوبير، وبورسعيد يا حرة الخاين يطلع برة،*


----------



## Alexander.t (3 فبراير 2012)

*العدد زاد جدا في ميدان بالاس المنيا*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 فبراير 2012)

*



*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 فبراير 2012)

* اخبار مصر | صورة لقنابل الغاز والخرطوش المستخدم فى السويس ضد المتظاهرين #ENN #Suez*



​


----------



## Alexander.t (3 فبراير 2012)

الاشتباكات مازالت مستمرة و ضرب كثيف للغاز في شارع منصور و محمد محمود


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 فبراير 2012)

* اخبار مصر | الأسكندرية منذ قليل واكثر من مليون متظاهر على الكورنيش يطالبون بسقوط حكم العسكر 
*



​


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 فبراير 2012)

*ادريس من قادة الالتراس الاهلاوى ف مداخله تليفونيه مع لميس الحديدي قال انه كان شاهد عيان ف بورسعيد ويؤكد بشده  ان من قام بقتل زملاؤه هم جماهير المصرى *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 فبراير 2012)

*إنضمام مسيرة «جبهة ثوار حدائق القبة قادمة» من منطقة حدائق القبة التي خرجت  من مسجد الشيخ كشك لمسيرة جامعة عين شمس..*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 فبراير 2012)

*نواب البرلمان بالسويس يتوجهون لمواقع الإشتباكات لتهدئة الأوضاع

*
​


----------



## Alexander.t (3 فبراير 2012)

بلاس مليان في المنيا


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 فبراير 2012)

* مباشر 6 ابريل| العباسية


 العباسية الان ... انضمام مسيرة اخرى الى وقفة وزارة الدفاع مع تزايد الاعداد مطالبين بإسقاط المشير وأجراء انتخابات الرئاسة اولا
 تصوير ميرو الحكيم*



​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 فبراير 2012)

[YOUTUBE]lsayOgg17Nc[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 فبراير 2012)

*فيديو ||  تحرش بالفتيات و اشتبكات بين المتظاهرين الان و اخر تطورات الاوضاع فى شارع منصور

[YOUTUBE]JvvE8NBpIGI[/YOUTUBE] *​


----------



## Alexander.t (3 فبراير 2012)

* نادر السيد "يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر" تهز كوبري قصر النيل ! هتاف موحد *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 فبراير 2012)

*بالفيديو عااااااااااجل جدا من المتحدث باسم وزارة الداخلية وكلام هام جدا ونداااااء عاجل الان من لميس الحديدي






[YOUTUBE]A9kdQ_mO56I[/YOUTUBE]
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (3 فبراير 2012)

*إنضمام مسيرة «جبهة ثوار حدائق القبة قادمة» من منطقة حدائق القبة التي خرجت  من مسجد الشيخ كشك لمسيرة جامعة عين شمس*


----------



## Alexander.t (3 فبراير 2012)

إصابة 52 بالـ«خرطوش» والاختناق بعد تجدد الاشتباكات في «السويس»


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 فبراير 2012)

* مباشر 6 ابريل| السويس


 أمام مديرية امن السويس
 تصوير مى الشامى*



​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 فبراير 2012)

* مباشر 6 ابريل| المنصورة


  وصول الالتراس الى المحافظة هتافات مدوية .. يا نظام غبى .. افهم بقى مطلبى .. حرية .. حرية .. حرية .*



​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 فبراير 2012)

* اخبار مصر | المنصورة - تحت بيت الشهيد محمود خاطر 
*



​


----------



## Alexander.t (3 فبراير 2012)

صلاة الغاءب علي الشهداء في بلاس بالمنيا


----------



## Alexander.t (3 فبراير 2012)

*مسيرة وزارة الدفاع الأن





هل بات اسقاط حكم العسكر ع الابواب ؟
*


----------



## Alexander.t (3 فبراير 2012)

نادر السيد علي مدخل ميدان التحرير : يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر إحنا الشعب الخط الأحمر


----------



## Dana75 (3 فبراير 2012)

حرام الي بعملومه بمصر.. بجد حرام


----------



## Alexander.t (3 فبراير 2012)

*لميس الحديدي بتتكلم عن ضرورة الحفاظ علي مبني الضرائب العامه..طبعا إنتو عارفين الباقي..الطرف التالت هيحرقه واحنا نلبسها*


----------



## Alexander.t (3 فبراير 2012)

*غرفة طوارئ جبهة الدفاع عن متظاهري مصر: أمين شرطة يطلق النار على أحد المتظاهرين أنثاء وجوده فى محطة مترو الدقي*


----------



## Dana75 (3 فبراير 2012)

اتمنى سقوط حكم العسكر..


----------



## Alexander.t (3 فبراير 2012)

*اتحاد شباب الثورة : نجحنا فى إقناع بعض المتظاهرين بإخلاء سطح مبنى الضرائب والمطل على شارعى الفلكى ومحمد محمود*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 فبراير 2012)

*عفت السادات
ما يحدث الان من احتكاك بالشرطه والجيش هو مخطط لاسقاط الدوله*


----------



## Alexander.t (3 فبراير 2012)

إختفاء مدرعات وعربات الجيش من شوارع المنصورة وحضور الجيش يقتصر على بعض الأفراد المسئولين عن تأمين مديرية الامن


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 فبراير 2012)

*فخرى عبد النور
ما يحدث الان سوف يكون له اثار كارثيه ع كل مصرى و ع كل بيت*


----------



## Alexander.t (3 فبراير 2012)

إغلاق الشوارع المؤدية الى مديرية أمن الدقهلية وحواجز حديدية وأسلاك شائكة حول مبني المديرية لتأمينها


----------



## ياسر رشدى (3 فبراير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *عفت السادات*
> *ما يحدث الان من احتكاك بالشرطه والجيش هو مخطط لاسقاط الدوله*


*فعلا .. كفاية كدا مظاهرات و اعتصامات .. فعلا البلد بتقع .. خلاص كدا فاضل بينا و بين فرض الاحكام العرفية خطوة واحدة فقط*
*وساعتها مش هاينفع الندم .. فهو الحكم العسكرى الاكيد .. ياريت نفوق لان الثورة ليها حدود وليست مفتوحة بالشكل الفوضوى دا !!*​


----------



## Bent Christ (3 فبراير 2012)

*رصد | الضرائب العامة: مأمورية ضرائب عابدين وقصر النيل تتعرض للاعتداء الآن #RNN*


----------



## Bent Christ (3 فبراير 2012)

*قناة الحياة :
 رئيس النادى المصرى امام النيابه : مديرية الامن تسلمت مفاتيح الاستاد والمدرجات التى تفتح على الملاعب صباح يوم المباراة ..*
​


----------



## Bent Christ (3 فبراير 2012)

​


----------



## Alexander.t (3 فبراير 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *فعلا .. كفاية كدا مظاهرات و اعتصامات .. فعلا البلد بتقع .. خلاص كدا فاضل بينا و بين فرض الاحكام العرفية خطوة واحدة فقط*
> *وساعتها مش هاينفع الندم .. فهو الحكم العسكرى الاكيد .. ياريت نفوق لان الثورة ليها حدود وليست مفتوحة بالشكل الفوضوى دا !!*​



*ايه ده انت طلعت منهم ؟ وانا اللى فاكرك ثائر 
متخافش يا ياسر البلد مش هتقع !*
*أفتكر كده يوم جمعة الغضب الناس كانت بتقول ايه
اسرائيل ع الحدود وامريكا فى فى قناة السويس
متخافش يا ياسر ، متخافش *


----------



## ياسر رشدى (3 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *ايه ده انت طلعت منهم ؟ وانا اللى فاكرك ثائر *
> *متخافش يا ياسر البلد مش هتقع !*
> *أفتكر كده يوم جمعة الغضب الناس كانت بتقول ايه*
> *اسرائيل ع الحدود وامريكا فى فى قناة السويس*
> *متخافش يا ياسر ، متخافش *


*فيه فرق بين الثائر و المتهور ..*
*اللى بيحصل دا .. مش طبيعى .. الالتراس بينفوا انهم هم الذين عند وزارة الداخلية*
*امال مين دول .. وبعدين ندى فرصة لاول مؤسسة تشريعيه تكونت بارادة الشعب*
*لو انهارت مؤسسات الدولة هناك خياران*
*لا ثالث لهما .. الحل العسكرى زى انتفاضة 77*
*او التشاحن بين طوائف البلد المختلفة على*
*الحكم .. وخصوصا بعد اختيار الشعب للاسلاميين .. وبالتالى ماينفعش النقاش او الحوار .. وهو مايعنى صدام اكيد وحمامات دم جديدة .. انما العقل بيقول .. النقل المتدرج*
*للسلطة السياسية وليس النقل المفاجئ العنيف على حساب الفرد الفقير الغلبان*
*نحن فى مرحلة التطهير .. و ستاخذ سنوات*
*وليس كما يقول المندفعون المتهورون "الان"*
*.. التحول السلس البسيط السهل هو الثورة الحقيقية و ليس الشكل الدموى الذى لا يصلح الا لبدايات الثورة فقط للتغيير الشكلى و ليس*
*الجوهرى .. اما الجوهرى فلا يتم فى يوم و ليلة .. على راى ام كلثوم  واخيرا الثورة مستمرة .. ولكن بهدوء و باقل تضحيات *​


----------



## Alexander.t (3 فبراير 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *فيه فرق بين الثائر و المتهور ..*
> *اللى بيحصل دا .. مش طبيعى .. الالتراس بينفوا انهم هم الذين عند وزارة الداخلية*
> *امال مين دول .. وبعدين ندى فرصة لاول مؤسسة تشريعيه تكونت بارادة الشعب*
> *لو انهارت مؤسسات الدولة هناك خياران*
> ...



*هى الثوره ألترس بس ؟!
انا كنت عند وزارة الداخليه امبارح ، انا مين يا ياسر ؟
اللى عند وزارة الداخليه هما هما اللى كانو فى محمد محمود المره اللى فاتت وعلم مينا دانيال برضه فى الصفوف الاؤلى فى المواجهه
اللى عند وزارة الداخليه اهالى الشهداء وشفتهم بيعنى بيهتفو وبيعيطو ويقولو اسماء عيالهم
نصيحه بطل تتفرج على لميس الحديدى *
*كنا خلينا مبارك بقى وننقل السلطه بتدرج سهل وبسيط وكيوت *
*صحيح الثوره متعرفش حاجه اسمها أقل تضحيات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 فبراير 2012)

*ماليش نفس اقول رأيى ف اللى بتقولوه
خلاص مبقاش للكلام اى لازمه
خلينا نتفرج ع المخطط وهو بيتنفذ خطوه خطوه بنجاح للاخر*


----------



## Alexander.t (3 فبراير 2012)

*نادر السيد علي أكتاف المتظاهرين.ايوه بنهتف ضد العسكر لا بنخرب ولا بنكسر ثورتنا ثورة سلمية*


----------



## Alexander.t (3 فبراير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ماليش نفس اقول رأيى ف اللى بتقولوه
> خلاص مبقاش للكلام اى لازمه
> خلينا نتفرج ع المخطط وهو بيتنفذ خطوه خطوه بنجاح للاخر*



*مخطط ؟ 
ملايين فى الشوارع
كلهم ضحايا مخطط؟
هما فعلاً ضحايا مخطط عسكرى
عشان كده نزلو ضد حكم العسكر *


----------



## Alexander.t (3 فبراير 2012)

*ربنا يحمى مصر
انا رايح ع التحرير *


----------



## ياسر رشدى (3 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *ربنا يحمى مصر*
> *انا رايح ع التحرير *


*والله والله انا بحبك و باموت فيك .. وانا كمان*
*شوية وهانزل يامجنون انت ههههه *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *ربنا يحمى مصر
> انا رايح ع التحرير *



*ربنا يكون معاكم ويحميكم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *مخطط ؟
> ملايين فى الشوارع
> كلهم ضحايا مخطط؟
> هما فعلاً ضحايا مخطط عسكرى
> عشان كده نزلو ضد حكم العسكر *



*ايوه مخطط اياً كان اللى وراه
بيتنفذ بمنتهى الدقه
محدش يقنعنى ان شوية الاطفال اللى بيتقدموا الهجوم ع الداخليه هما من الثوار
الثوار اصحاب المناصب القياديه واللى ادمنوا لقب ثائر وزعيم هناك ف الامان ف التحرير او ف مكاتبهم
انا عاوزه افهم ايه الفايده من كسر الداخليه 
هنسقطها وتحصل النظام وبعدها الجيش ويحصل النظام
كويس 
شوية فوضى هنا وهناك وجرايم من كل شكل ونوع 
طيب وبعدين 
ايه الخطوه الجايه ؟؟؟
اذا كانوا الناس دى رايحه تنتقم للى ماتوا بايديها تبقى مصيييبه 
والمصيبه الاكبر لو حد بيشجع ده وشايفه صح
خلاص بقى يلا كل واحد فينا له حق عند حد أو متغاظ من اى حد ينزل ويروح ياخد حقه بايده
يلا أما نشوف اخرتها*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *ربنا يحمى مصر
> انا رايح ع التحرير *



*مقدرش اقولك متروحش 
بس خد بالك من روحك
قلوبنا مش ناقصه وجع*


----------



## Dana75 (3 فبراير 2012)

يسوع يكون مع مصر من الي بده بسه يخربها


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 فبراير 2012)

‏
رصد | تداعيات أزمة بورسعيد | وزارة الصحة تعلن استشهاد 8 حالات من مصابي أحداث أمس ببورسعيد


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 فبراير 2012)

عاجل - السويس: استشهاد محمد أحمد عطا 22 سنة، ومحمد السيد فراج 23 سنة بالرصاص الحي في الاشتباكات أمام مديرية الأمن‏‏


----------



## The Antiochian (3 فبراير 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *فعلا .. كفاية كدا مظاهرات و اعتصامات .. فعلا البلد بتقع .. خلاص كدا فاضل بينا و بين فرض الاحكام العرفية خطوة واحدة فقط*
> 
> *وساعتها مش هاينفع الندم .. فهو الحكم العسكرى الاكيد .. ياريت نفوق لان الثورة ليها حدود وليست مفتوحة بالشكل الفوضوى دا !!*​


 *قلت في أحد الأيام (منذ ما يقارب السنة) أن إسقاط مبارك ليس ثورة لأن الفضل يعود لخيانة الجيش له بسبب طمع الجيش في الحكم .*
*وقلت وقتها الجيش هو عامل الحسم في أي بلد عربي في هذا الدمار المسمى ربيعاً .*
*وقلت أن المستحيل هو إسقاط المشير لأن الجيش هو العامل الحاسم .*


----------



## The Antiochian (3 فبراير 2012)

*حسب ما قرأت (قبل حادثة المباراة) أن ويكيليكس نشرت وثيقة يتعهد فيها أمير قطر بدمار مصر .*

*وهو العامل الأول في الدمار في سوريا بفضل تلفزيونه الكاذب المهزلة .*

*الرب يحمي مصر وسوريا .*


----------



## tony2005 (3 فبراير 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *قلت في أحد الأيام (منذ ما يقارب السنة) أن إسقاط مبارك ليس ثورة لأن الفضل يعود لخيانة الجيش له بسبب طمع الجيش في الحكم .*
> *وقلت وقتها الجيش هو عامل الحسم في أي بلد عربي في هذا الدمار المسمى ربيعاً .*
> *وقلت أن المستحيل هو إسقاط المشير لأن الجيش هو العامل الحاسم .*


*اخى الانطاكى
عدم رؤيتك لقوة التيار الاسلامى فى سوريا لا يلغى واقع وجوده 
ولا يلغى واقع  انهم متحين الفرصة لينقضوا  على الحكم 
ولتعلم ان  هذه الفرصة ستأتى اجلا او عاجلا 
واذا كنتم حقا تخافون على بلادكم 
فالاحتماء بحكم ديكتاتورى (بشار الاسد )ليس هو الحل 
الحل انكم كشباب تبدأوا فى تكوين نواة لقوة ثالثة مدنية تقترب من الشعب السورى فى الشارع 
لتكون بديلا للحكم الاسلامى فى حالة انتهاء الحكم الديكتاتورى (وهو بالمناسبة سينتهى اجلا او عاجلا التاريخ يقول ذلك )*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 فبراير 2012)

*قال الدكتور أحمد عبد الخالق، الطبيب بالمستشفى الميدانى بمسجد عمر مكرم لـ"اليوم السابع"، إن عدد المصابين برصاص الخرطوش وصل حتى الآن إلى 20 حالة، بينما وصل عدد المصابين بالاختناق إلى أكثر من 100 حالة، مشيراً إلى أن سيارات الإسعاف لا تزال تنقل مصابين من موقع الاشتباك للمستشفى.

على الجانب آخر أكدت مصادر طبية بمستشفى قصر الدوبارة أن إصابات الخرطوش تجاوزت 25 حالة، بينما تصل حالات الإغماء والاختناق أكثر من 300 حالة، موضحة أن هناك بعض حالات الكسور والحالات الخطر تتم نقلها إلى مستشفى القصر العينى. *


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 فبراير 2012)

*أكدت صفحة كلنا خالد سعيد على الفيس بوك أن التظاهر أمام وزارة الداخلية ليس هو حل الموقف وقالت الصفحة: "لأننا لسنا فى دائرة انتقام والتظاهرات لابد أن تظل سلمية حتى تسمع مطالبها، والتظاهر أمام المنشآت الحيوية مرفوض ولن تجنى أى نتيجة بل بالعكس سيشعل الأوضاع أكتر".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 فبراير 2012)

*ناشد الدكتور كمال الجنزورى، رئيس مجلس الوزراء، عقلاء الأمة والكتاب والمفكرين وشباب الثورة التدخل لاحتواء الموقف المتصاعد بين قوات الأمن والمتظاهرين، *


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 فبراير 2012)

*قال المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة، إن مصر تمر بمرحلة عصيبة شديدة الحساسية، وهى الأخطر والأهم فى تاريخ مصر، وتتطلب من أبناء الأمة المصرية العظيمة جميعاً التوحد والتكاتف، *


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 فبراير 2012)

*شكل متظاهرو الداخلية مساء اليوم الجمعة، صفوف على هيئة ممرات بشارع محمد محمود وشارع منصور والشوارع الجانبية، وذلك لتيسير مرور سيارات الإسعاف والدراجات البخارية التى تحمل المصابين بحالات الإغماء والاختناق من غازات القنابل المسيلة للدموع.*


----------



## The Antiochian (3 فبراير 2012)

tony2005 قال:


> *اخى الانطاكى*
> *عدم رؤيتك لقوة التيار الاسلامى فى سوريا لا يلغى واقع وجوده *
> *ولا يلغى واقع  انهم متحين الفرصة لينقضوا  على الحكم *
> *ولتعلم ان  هذه الفرصة ستأتى اجلا او عاجلا *
> ...


 
*نحن نعرف وجودها حبيبي ، وفي رأيي الحل الوحيد مع هذا الفكر هو سحقه ، لأن أصحابه لهم تاريخ طويل من الاغتيالات ويرفضون أي نقاش لأن بذلك تناقش "شرع الله" .*

*يا حبيبي أنتم تجهلون تماماً ما يجري في سوريا .*

*هل نقلت لك الجزيرة تخريب كنيستين في حمص بالأمس ؟؟؟؟؟*
*لدي فيديوهاتهم يحتفلون باحتلال كنيسة !!*

*الأمن يرحمهم جداً ، فهم خونة طالبوا بأن تقصف سوريا (جمعة الحظر الجوي - جمعة المنطقة العازلة) وهذا في دستورنا حكمه إعدام لجميعهم ، لكن كل ذلك لا يحدث .*

*شوية إرهابيين على الدولة أن تسحقهم .*

*الإعلام يطمس الحقيقة وإذا أردت الوثائق فلدي عشرات الآلاف منها .*
*والحسم العسكري مطلب شعبي مع من قتلوا أحباءنا ويستمرون في إجرامهم يومياً .*


----------



## tony2005 (3 فبراير 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *نحن نعرف وجودها حبيبي ، وفي رأيي الحل الوحيد مع هذا الفكر هو سحقه ،.*


*اختلف معك يا عزيزى 
فالافكار مضادة للرصاص - الافكار لا تموت الافكار لا تعتقل الافكار لا تعذب 
الفكر لا يضحده سوى فكر اخر بمنطق اقوى 
ومعذرة للجميع لتشتيت الموضوع *


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 فبراير 2012)

*حاول المئات من شباب الألتراس، اقتحام الحواجز الأمنية والأسلاك الشائكة التى وضعتها مديرية أمن الدقهلية أمام المتظاهرين، إلا أنه لم تحدث أى اشتباكات إلى الآن، حيث قام البعض بإلقاء الحجارة تجاه المديرية، وهو ما أدى إلى إصابة ضابط أمن مركزى بجروح.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 فبراير 2012)

*استمرار الاشتباكات أمام "الداخلية" والمتظاهرون يهتفون ضد "المشير"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 فبراير 2012)

*الجيش ينفى شائعة انسحابه من الأماكن الحيوية

حيث انتشرت على مواقع التواصل الاجتماعى "تويتر" و"فيس بوك"، شائعات عن انسحاب قوات الجيش من تأمين المنشآت الحيوية فى القاهرة، *


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 فبراير 2012)

*أعلن التليفزيون المصرى أن النار شبت فى مبنى مأمورية الضرائب المقابل لوزارة الداخلية فى وسط القاهرة*


----------



## The Antiochian (3 فبراير 2012)

> *اختلف معك يا عزيزى
> فالافكار مضادة للرصاص - الافكار
> لا تموت الافكار لا تعتقل الافكار لا تعذب
> الفكر لا يضحده سوى فكر اخر بمنطق
> ...


*سؤال :*
*هل تقبل بوجود تنظيم القاعدة في مصر ؟؟؟*


----------



## tony2005 (3 فبراير 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *سؤال :*
> *هل تقبل بوجود تنظيم القاعدة في مصر ؟؟؟*


*ليت الامر  يتوقف على قبولى او رفضى 
الواقع هو الذى يفرض نفسه 
فمثلا شدة التعذيب والاعتقالات التى لاقاها التيار الاسلامى فى مصر 
لم تفلح فى منع وصول ارهابى سابق الى منصب وكيل لجنة التعليم فى مجلس الشعب حينما واتت الفرصة 
فى رأيى وجود قوة مدنية وسطية قريبة من الشارع  تحمل فكرا مستنيرا ومنهج عمليا لتطبيقه على ارض الواقع هو الحل *


----------



## The Antiochian (3 فبراير 2012)

*حبيبي لم تجبني .*
*هل تجد من المنطق ترك ذرة إنسانية مع تنظيم القاعدة ؟؟؟*
*سيقتلون الجميع .*
*عندما يتركون السلاح نذهب وإياهم لحوار الفكر ، وهذا تنظيم مسلح حتى التعذيب لا ينفع معه ، إعدام حصراً ، وعلى مسؤوليتي ، وإن وجد العالم طريقة أخرى سأعترف بفشلي الفكري والتسامحي .*

*وأما المسلمين المسالمين فعلى رأسي وأحميهم بدمي .*

*وأنا أتحدث من منطق قيصر لا من منطق المسيح ، لأن قضية السياسة اختصاص قيصر .*


----------



## tony2005 (3 فبراير 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *حبيبي لم تجبني .*
> *هل تجد من المنطق ترك ذرة إنسانية مع تنظيم القاعدة ؟؟؟*
> *سيقتلون الجميع .*
> *عندما يتركون السلاح نذهب وإياهم لحوار الفكر ، وهذا تنظيم مسلح حتى التعذيب لا ينفع معه ، إعدام حصراً ، وعلى مسؤوليتي ، وإن وجد العالم طريقة أخرى سأعترف بفشلي الفكري والتسامحي .*
> ...


*حضرتك اللى ما فهمتنيش 
انا مع استخدام كل وسائل الردع القانونية ضد اى ارهابى 
السؤال الاهم الذى اطرحه عليك من البداية هو عن كيفية منع انتشار الفكر اامتطرف  نفسه ؟؟؟؟
فتصفية كثير من الاسلاميين المتطرفين لم يمنع ظهور غيرهم ولم يمنع من انتشار فكرهم 
وقرب هولاء من الشارع فى ظل وجود نظم ديكتاتورية لا تهتم بالشعوب 
سوف يجعلهم الاقرب للحكم عند سقوط هذه النظم 
ولكم فى مصر مثال 
ان لم تبدأوا من الان لتكوين نواة مدنية وسطية قريبة من الشارع 
لا مفر من المعاناة من نفس المصير *


----------



## BITAR (3 فبراير 2012)

*رجاء احبائى البعد عن الحوارات 
و
التركيز على الاخبار الخاصه بالخبر​*​


----------



## BITAR (3 فبراير 2012)

*اجتماع طارئ لـ"لجنة الأمن القومى" غداً لمناقشة أحداث الداخلية*​*كتب محمود سعد الدين 
 تعقد لجنة الدفاع والأمن القومى بمجلس الشعب، غدا السبت، اجتماعا طارئا لمناقشة تداعيات أحداث شارع محمد محمود والمصادمات بين أجهزة الأمن والمتظاهرين، والتى أدت الى وفاة 3 وإصابة ما يزيد على 400 مصاب. 
فى حين يشهد محيط وزارة الداخلية حالة من الكر والفر بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن، فيما شكل عشرات المتظاهرين لجانا شعبية بامتداد شارع محمد محمود لمنع وصول المتظاهرين إلى قوات الأمن ولكن جميع محاولاتهم باءت بالفشل.
فيما تستمر سيارات الإسعاف والدراجات البخارية فى نقل عشرات المصابين من صفوف المتظاهرين، والتى جاءت معظمها حالات إغماء واختناق بغازات القنابل المسيلة للدموع.​*


----------



## marcelino (3 فبراير 2012)

حريق فى مبنى مأمورية الضرائب العقارية فى شارع منصور بالقرب من وزارة الداخلية ‎​


----------



## marcelino (3 فبراير 2012)

#*PortSaid*‏ البرتغالي جوزيه يتبرع لضحايا أحداث شغب بورسعيد من مشجعي الأهلي .. ‎​


----------



## marcelino (3 فبراير 2012)

طارق عبدالجابر: حريق الضرائب العقارية نتيجة لإطلاق الغاز المسيل للدموع والخرطوش من قوات الأمن


----------



## marcelino (3 فبراير 2012)

طارق عبدالجابر: شاهدنا طلقات خرطوش تدخل المبنى وقنابل مسيلة للغاز أدت لاشتعال النيران داخل المبنى​


----------



## marcelino (3 فبراير 2012)

طارق عبدالجابر: المتظاهرون لم يتقدموا لإحراق المبنى والمتظاهرون يمنعون أي تخريب لمنشآت الدولة​


----------



## marcelino (3 فبراير 2012)

طارق عبدالجابر: مطافي وزارة الداخلية والدفاع المدني لم تتحرك لإطفاء المبنى لأنهم يحاولون إلصاق التهمة بالثوار​


----------



## marcelino (3 فبراير 2012)

طارق عبدالجابر: الثوار يفتحون الطريق للمطافي ويحاولون الحصول على مياه وطفايات حريق للمساعدة في إطفائه​


----------



## marcelino (3 فبراير 2012)

حسام الدين حسين: منذ الصباح شاهدنا استهداف قنابل الغاز لبعض المنازل  لإشعال الحريق فيها وقد حدث عدة مرات وقام الثوار بتسلق المباني وإطفائها​


----------



## marcelino (3 فبراير 2012)

عــــــاجــــل جــــدا من المرج الان
 القسم اتحرق والمساجين هربو​


----------



## marcelino (3 فبراير 2012)

الشرطة تحبط محاولة تهريب مساجين من سجن المرج ‎#*ONtveg*‏ ‎#*ONtvLIVE*‏ ‎#*Feb3*‏​


----------



## marcelino (3 فبراير 2012)

(المصريين الأحرار) يطالب بجلسة طارئة لمجلس الشعب ويتهمه بـ (خذلان الشعب) .. ‎​


----------



## marcelino (3 فبراير 2012)

الهتاف في شارع منصور بالروح بالدم نفديك يا شهيد​


----------



## marcelino (3 فبراير 2012)

المتظاهرون يعاونون سيارات الاطفاء فى الوصول لمبنى الضرائب المحترق ‎#*ONtveg*‏ ‎​


----------



## marcelino (3 فبراير 2012)

RT ‎@*Nadiaglory*‏: خالد تليمة عضو ائتلاف شباب الثورة : الداخلية لم تلتزم بوقف قنابل الغاز كما اتفقنا ومساعد وزير الداخلية قاله " مش عارف اسيطر"​


----------



## marcelino (3 فبراير 2012)

الجزيرة : إضرام النار في قسم شرطة المرج بالقاهرة وفرار جميع السجناء​


----------



## marcelino (3 فبراير 2012)

بث حي حصري ومباشر من محيط مديرية الأمن بالسويس وإطلاق نار كثيف في الهواء من قبل أفراد الجيش ‎#*ONtvLIVE*‏​


----------



## marcelino (3 فبراير 2012)

كنيسة قصر الدوبارة تداوى المصابين فى الأحداث ‎#*ONtveg*‏ ‎#*ONtvLIVE*‏ ‎#*Feb3*‏​


----------



## marcelino (3 فبراير 2012)

وات الأمن بالمنصورة تخترق الأسلاك الشائكة التي وضعتها لتأمين مديرية  الأمن وتطلق قنابل مسيلة للدموع على ألتراس أهلاوي حول المديرية​


----------



## marcelino (3 فبراير 2012)

شاهد - المستشفى الميداني بقصر الدوبارة الخرطوش في الوجه والرقبة والرجلين أكثر الإصابات ‎#*Feb3*‏ ‎#*ONtveg*‏ ‎#*ONtvLIVE*‏ ‎http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bntV_iyIFWI‏​


----------



## marcelino (3 فبراير 2012)

*الشرطة قامت بعمل لافتة كبيرة أمام وزارة الداخلية كتبوا عليها
 "إحنا أخوتكم لو بتحبوا مصر إرجعوا ميدان التحرير"*


----------



## marcelino (3 فبراير 2012)

عاجل تمكن البلطجية من حرق قسم المرج وتهريب جميع المساجين بعد حبس الضباط بداخله ،وحالة من الهلع تسيطر علي المنطقة​


----------



## marcelino (3 فبراير 2012)

شاهد - طارق الخولي: نتراجع الأن لأننا نخسر والجانب الأخر لم يصبه أذى ‎#*ONtveg*‏ ‎#*Feb3*‏ ‎http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XeyQX3_JxiA‏​


----------



## marcelino (3 فبراير 2012)

طبيب بمستشفى قصر الدوبارة: هذا الخرطوش غير الذي استخدم في أيام الثورة الأولى وأحداث محمد محمود الأولى​


----------



## marcelino (3 فبراير 2012)

هروب 27 سجينا من قسم المرج وإصابة ضابطين بعد الهجوم المسلح على القسم​


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 فبراير 2012)

*قتيل ثالث بالسويس منذ دقائق بطلقة خرطوش بالصدر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 فبراير 2012)

*اعتدى عدد من اللجان الشعبية لأهالى منطقة عابدين على أحد المتظاهرين، وذلك بعد رشقهم المتظاهر بالحجارة عن طريق الخطأ لاعتقاده أنهم أفراد تابعين للأمن المركزى، حيث أمسكت اللجان الشعبية بالمتظاهر وتعدوا عليه بالضرب وأشهروا الأسلحة البيضاء وهددوا باستخدامها ضد المتظاهرين. *


----------



## marcelino (3 فبراير 2012)

مستشفى السويس العام:  مقتل أحد الشباب الليلة متأثرًا بإصابته بطلقة نارية بالصدر، خلال  الاشتباكات التي تدور بين المتظاهرين وقوات الشرطة​


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 فبراير 2012)

*تجددت الاشتباكات بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن بشارع فهمى المؤدى إلى وزارة الداخلية، حيث قامت قوات الأمن بإطلاق العديد من القنابل المسيلة للدموع وبعض أعيرة الخرطوش على المتظاهرين، فيما رد المتظاهرون عليهم بالحجارة، وهو الأمر الذى أدى إلى سقوط عشرات المتظاهرين.*


----------



## marcelino (3 فبراير 2012)

علاء عبد المنعم - 22 سنه - طلق ناري فوق الصدر - شهيد السويس الثالث ‎@*ONtveg*‏​


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 فبراير 2012)

*أصيب أحد المتظاهرين، أثناء الاشتباكات بين قوى الأمن والمتظاهرين بشارع منصور فى محيط وزارة الداخلية بخرطوش فى عينه اليسرى*


----------



## marcelino (3 فبراير 2012)

مراسل اون تى فى السويس:قوات الامن تتعمد اطلاق النار بكثافة على طاقم اون تى فى لنقله صورة حية على الهواء ‎#*Ontv*‏ ‎@*Ontveg*‏ ‎#*suez*‏​


----------



## marcelino (3 فبراير 2012)

هاتو ‎@*ONtveg*‏ الجيش بيضرب نار فى السويس...وبيمشوا بالاسلحة و متصورين​


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 فبراير 2012)

*تصاعدت السنة اللهب بشدة من الدور الثالث بمبنى مصلحة الضرائب العامة فى شارع منصور الذى تدور فيه الاشتباكات بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن،
وإلقاء القبض على 2 من اللصوص *


----------



## The Antiochian (3 فبراير 2012)

> *وقرب هولاء من الشارع فى ظل وجود نظم ديكتاتورية لا تهتم
> بالشعوب *


*حبيبي أتحدى أن تجد رئيساً في العالم يتواجد بين شعبه مثل رئيسنا .*
*تشويه الإعلام له لا يغيب الحقيقة .*
*وأناجي ضميرك أن تعطيني رأيك بعد الصور التي ليست إلا جزءاً صغيراً من الحقيقة ، فلطالما التقاه بعض أقربائي وغيرهم من أصدقائي في أي مطعم ، يستمع لطلبات الجميع ويلبيها ، والتقته أسرتي في حفلة لجوقة كنسية وحيى الجميع وتصور معهم .*

*مع الأطفال :*






*وهنا يزرع في أحد المشاريع التطوعية :*





*وهنا زيارته للمطاعم المتواضعة في مختلف المحافظات واستماعه لجميع من فيه وتلبيته للطلبات كما حدث مع أكثر من شخص أعرفهم :*





*وهنا زيارته للفقراء في قرى فقيرة دون حرس :*





*وهنا زيارته لفريق الاتحاد الرياضي :*






*وهنا صورة من صور الاهتمام الدائم بذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة :*





*وهنا يحضر طعامه بنفسه في مشروع تطوعي :*





*وإليك صورة تعكس مدى تواضعه ووجوده مع شعبه :*





*وهناك آلاف من هذه الصور .*
*كفى تشويهاً لرموزنا .*
*هذه أمة منعت من أن يكون لها رمز ، ويتم تشويه رموزها .*


----------



## marcelino (3 فبراير 2012)

شاهد - لقاء مع مصاب بـ 45 شظية خرطوش فى أحداث محمد محمود ‎#*Feb3*‏ ‎https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-lKWilEWyo‏​


----------



## marcelino (3 فبراير 2012)

بث حي ومباشر حصرياً وإطلاق كثيف للرصاص الحي في شوارع السويس .. ونقل مباشر من محمد محمود والتحرير وكنيسة قصر الدوبارة ‎#*ONtveg*‏ ‎#*ONtvLIVE*‏​


----------



## marcelino (3 فبراير 2012)

​


----------



## marcelino (3 فبراير 2012)

أهالي بورسعيد يحطمون أحد المقاهي للاشتباه بتورط صاحبه في أحداث كارثة المباراة الدامية .. ‎​


----------



## marcelino (3 فبراير 2012)

اون تى فى : 400 حالة اصابة بالرصاص الحى ‎#*suez*‏​


----------



## marcelino (3 فبراير 2012)

[YOUTUBE]uwF76Ocibq4[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Alexander.t (3 فبراير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ايوه مخطط اياً كان اللى وراه
> بيتنفذ بمنتهى الدقه
> محدش يقنعنى ان شوية الاطفال اللى بيتقدموا الهجوم ع الداخليه هما من الثوار
> الثوار اصحاب المناصب القياديه واللى ادمنوا لقب ثائر وزعيم هناك ف الامان ف التحرير او ف مكاتبهم
> ...


*
اللى هناك مفيش فى نيتهم اقتحام الوزاره ، اللى هناك عاوزين يتظاهرو قدام الوزاره اللى ولادنا واخوتنا اتقتلو قدام عساكرها وظباطها ودبابيرها وسلاطتها وطحينتها
اى مخطط واى فوضى بتحصل مش مننا
ومش زنبنا انكم بتسمعو لــــ اعلام فاسد
اللى هناك معهومش غير شوية اراداه وشوية صبر وشويه أمل
بعد ما اتسرق منه كل حاجه اخوه واخته وفلوسه وامانه ومستقبله
اللى هناك عاوزينا أفضل !
انا كنت هناك امبارح
وكانت معانا بنات وكانت بنت فيهم بتعيط وهى بتهتف وبتقول يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر وهى بتقول كده كانت بتصوت وبتقول يا احمد !
عرفت ان اخوها شهيد فى يوم جمعة الغضب
لسه القلوب محرقوه ولما ال74 ماتو فى مجزرة بور سعيد
حييت الجرح
محدش بلطجى غير المجلس العسكرى
اللى ولع فى المجمع العلمى وقال الثوار اللى ولعه فيه
محدش بلطجى غير المجلس العسكر اللى ولع فى مبنى الضرائب العقاريه بس عشان كان فى ثوار بجد لما المطافى جات محدش منعها 
انما المجمع العلمى اللى منعها مش الثوار ، اللى منعها البلطجيه
محدش بلطجى غير اللى متمسك بكرسى !*


----------



## Alexander.t (3 فبراير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *مقدرش اقولك متروحش
> بس خد بالك من روحك
> قلوبنا مش ناقصه وجع*



متقلقيش اللى انا متاكد  منه ، ان لسه فى أمل


----------



## marcelino (4 فبراير 2012)

شهيدان جديدان في السويس أحدهما بطلق ناري حي في الصدر والآخر بطلق ناري حي في الظهر ‎​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 فبراير 2012)

وصلنا لفين يا جماعه
اعلنوا الاحكام العرفيه ولا لسه
اصلي صحيت من شويه و مش عارف ايه الاخبار


----------



## marcelino (4 فبراير 2012)

المستشفى الميداني في السويس محاصرة ولا يستطيع الأطباء نقل المصابين للمستشفى ومن ينزل يتم قنصه ‎#*ONtveg*‏ ‎#*ONtvLIVE*‏​


----------



## marcelino (4 فبراير 2012)

حداد: أ. ناصر أمين والنائب مصطفى الجندي والنائب زياد العليمي والنائب حمدي الفخراني في مسيرة لمحاولة التهدئة في شارع منصور ‎#*ONtveg*‏ ‎#*ONtvLIVE*‏​


----------



## marcelino (4 فبراير 2012)

حداد: كل جهود المبادرات للتهدئة تفشل لأنها تواجه بقنابل الغاز ‎#*ONtveg*‏ ‎#*ONtvLIVE*‏​


----------



## marcelino (4 فبراير 2012)

النائب مصطفى الجندي: كلما حاولنا التهدئة واجهونا بالرصاص والخرطوش وقنابل الغاز وما زال أبناءنا يتساقطون ‎#*ONtveg*‏ ‎#*ONtvLIVE*‏​


----------



## marcelino (4 فبراير 2012)

النائب مصطفى الجندي: كل شوارع مصر منها شباب عند وزارة الداخلية وآخرهم طوب والأمن بيضرب عليهم نار وخرطوش وقنابل غاز ‎#*ONtveg*‏ ‎#*ONtvLIVE*‏​


----------



## marcelino (4 فبراير 2012)

رصد | عاجل | اللواء عادل رفعت مدير أمن السويس: سيارة مجهولة أطلقت النار علي مبني مديرية الامن بالسويس وعلي قوات الامن ‎#*RNN*‏ ‎#*Egypt*‏ ‎#*Suez*‏​


----------



## marcelino (4 فبراير 2012)

مدير أمن السويس: نستخدم الغاز فقط ولا نستخدم خرطوش ولا رصاص حي !! ‎#*ONtveg*‏ ‎#*ONtvLIVE*‏​


----------



## marcelino (4 فبراير 2012)

رصد | عاجل | اللواء عادل رفعت مدير أمن السويس: مديرية الامن تتعرض لاطلاق النار من قبل مسلحين مجهولين ‎#*RNN*‏ ‎#*Egypt*‏ ‎#*Suez*‏​


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 فبراير 2012)

*تمكن عدد من المتظاهرين بميدان التحرير من إلقاء القبض على أحد الأشخاص المشاركين فى إشعال النيران فى مبنى مأمورية الضرائب المقابل لوزارة الداخلية فى وسط القاهرة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 فبراير 2012)

*أكد شهود عيان بمنطقة المرج لـ"اليوم السابع"، أن المتهمين الذين اقتحموا القسم، كانوا مجموعة من البدو الملثمين، حضروا بقصد تهريب مسجون تابع لهم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 فبراير 2012)

*أكد مصدر أمنى بوزارة الداخلية ارتفاع حصيلة الإصابات فى صفوف ضباط ومجندى الأمن المركزى خلال الأحداث التى تشهدها الشوارع المحيطة بمقر وزارة الداخلية اليوم إلى 211 ضابطا ومجندا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 فبراير 2012)

*دشنت عدد من الحركات الثورية مبادرة بالتنسيق مع نواب بمجلس الشعب لوقف العنف فى محيط وزارة الداخلية، حيث شكل شباب حزب التيار المصرى وائتلاف شباب الثورة وحركة 6 إبريل الجبهة الديمقراطية وحركة شباب من أجل العدالة والحرية حائطاً بشرياً فى الشوارع المحيطة بالوزارة بهدف إقناع المتظاهرين بوقف الاشتباكات المتبادلة مع قوات الأمن.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 فبراير 2012)

*شددت الأجهزة الأمنية بمديرية أمن القاهرة، من تواجدها الأمنى أمام كافة أقسام الشرطة، تجنا لوقوع أى محاولات اعتداءات وهجوم على الأقسام على خلفية هجوم مسلحين على قسم المرج وإحراقهم القسم وتكمنهم من تهريب المحتجزين بالقسم.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 فبراير 2012)

*قام عدد من المتظاهرين بميدان التحرير فى الساعات الأولى من اليوم السبت بتسليم المتهمين فى إشعال النيران بمبنى الضرائب العامة بشارع منصور إلى قسم شرطة قصر النيل، واللذين تم القبض عليهم مساء أمس الجمعة. *


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 فبراير 2012)

*تعرضت سيارة أحد قيادات القوات المسلحة بمحافظة بورسعيد، إلى التكسير والتحطم مساء أمس الجمعة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 فبراير 2012)

*إصابة 22 ضابطا ومجندا فى مواجهات الأمن والمتظاهرين بالمنصورة *


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 فبراير 2012)

*أعلن مستشفى السويس العام عن وصول جثتين مصابتين بطلق نارى، وهما مهنا أبو عميرة حسين 21 سنة مصاب بطلق نارى أعلى الصدر، وآخر مجهول مصاب بطلق نارى فى ظهره.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 فبراير 2012)

*أعلنت وزارة الصحة أن إجمالى المصابين فى اشتباكات محيط وزارة الداخلية منذ وقوعها وحتى الآن بلغت 2532 حالة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 فبراير 2012)

*قالت أمل سيد فؤاد، تعمل فنى تمريض وإحدى المتطوعات للعمل بمستشفى الميدان، إن أحد المتهمين فى إشعال النيران بمبنى الضرائب والذين تم احتجازهم بمسجد عمر مكرم، وتم تسليمهم إلى قسم شرطة قصر النيل يعمل مندوب شرطة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 فبراير 2012)

*وفاة الحالة الثالثة فى اشتباكات شارع منصور نتيجة طلق نارى بالرأس

أكد أحد أطباء المستشفى الميدانى بمسجد عمر مكرم عن سقوط حالة الوفاة الثالثة بالقاهرة لشاب فى العشرينات من عمره فى الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم السبت*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 فبراير 2012)

*السيطرة على حريق شب بـ3 محلات فى محيط وزارة الداخلية *


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 فبراير 2012)

*توقفت الاشتباكات بين قوات الأمن المركزى والمتظاهرين بشارعى منصور وفهمى، صباح اليوم السبت، للمرة الثالثة، بعدما شكل عدد كبير من المتظاهرين جدارًا بشريًا للفصل بين قوات الأمن المركزى والمتظاهرين، كما وضعوا الأسلاك الشائكة والحبال، ومنعوا مرور أى شخص أو إلقاء الحجارة على قوات الأمن المركزى الموجودة بالشارع، فيما تناثرت أطنان من الحجارة جرى استخدامها فى التراشق بشارعى منصور ومحمد محمود، وانشغل عدد من المتظاهرين بجمع فوارغ القنابل التى أطلقتها قوات الأمن المركزى، كما قاموا بجمع فوارغ طلقات الخرطوش و"البلى".

وفى سياق متصل، تسبب الإطلاق الكثيف لقنابل الغاز من قبل قوات الأمن المركزى فى اندلاع حريق بثلاثة محلات أسفل عقارات بشارع فهمى ومحمد محمود وآخر فى شارع نوبار، وقامت قوات الإطفاء بالسيطرة على الحرائق وتمكنوا من إخمادها، فيما تطوع عدد كبير من المتظاهرين لمساعدة أهالى المنطقة وأصحاب المحال فى إفراغ ما تبقى من محتويات المحال المحترقة.

كما تم تحطيم محتويات أحد محلات أجهزة الكمبيوتر بشارع نوبار نتيجة الاشتباكات العنيفة التى وقعت مساء أمس، الجمعة، بين قوات الأمن المتمركزة أمام المحل والمتظاهرين.

على جانب آخر، قام عمال النظافة برفع المخلفات من ميدان التحرير وشارع محمد محمود، ونقلها على سيارات خارج ميدان التحرير.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 فبراير 2012)

*رصد | انفلات امنى | إحباط محاولة هروب جماعي لنزلاء سجن المستقبل بالإسماعيلية.. ومصرع سجين وإصابة آخر*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 فبراير 2012)

*رصد | السويس | قتيل خامس في الاشتباكات بين الأمن والمتظاهرين بالسويس *


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 فبراير 2012)

*المصرى اليوم: ارتفاع عدد الضحايا فى اشتباكات القاهرة والسويس إلى 11 قتيل 2532 مصاباً*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 فبراير 2012)

*كر وفر بعد تجدد الاشتباكات بـ"نوبار ومنصور والشيخ ريحان"
السبت، 4 فبراير 2012 - 11:47

كتب محمود عبد الراضى وهند عادل وكامل كامل ومحمود نصر وإيمان على وهانى الحوتى

تجددت منذ قليل الاشتباكات بين المتظاهرين ورجال الأمن المكلفين بتأمين وزارة الداخلية، فى ثلاثة شوارع مؤدية إلى الداخلية وهم "منصور ونوبار والشيخ ريحان"، وذلك بعد حالة من الهدوء سادت فترة كبيرة منذ الساعات الأولى من اليوم السبت حتى قبل قليل.

وتوجد حاليا داخل تلك الشوارع حالة من الكر والفر وإطلاق الغاز المسيل للدموع على المتظاهرين الذى يردون بالحجارة على رجال الأمن.

اليوم السابع*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 فبراير 2012)

*نيويورك تايمز: إذا لم يستطع المجلس العسكرى تأمين مباراة فكيف يدير دولة بها أكثر من 80 مليون مواطن؟ *


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 فبراير 2012)

*حالة الفوضى الأمنية فى البلاد، مؤامرة متعمدة من قبل الحكام العسكريين فى البلاد، لحشد التأييد لتمديد نفوذهم.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 فبراير 2012)

*رصد | الاهرام | لواء من قوات الأمن المركزي يفقد عينه اليمنى خلال أحداث وزارة الداخلية *


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 فبراير 2012)

*تجدد الاشتباكات بين المتظاهرين والأمن أمام "الداخلية" 
السبت، 4 فبراير 2012 - 12:13

تجددت الاشتباكات مرة أخرى بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن للمرة الثالثة على التوالى صباح اليوم، بعدما تعمد عدد من المتظاهرين إلقاء الحجارة على قوات الأمن المركزى الموجودة بالشارع، وهو ما جعلها ترد عليهم بإلقاء الحجارة وطلقات الصوت.

وتطور الأمر بين الطرفين بعد ذلك، حيث قامت قوات الأمن المركزى بمطاردة المتظاهرين وألقت القبض على 2 م منهم، فى حين قام أهالى المنطقة بإلقاء المياه على المتظاهرين.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 فبراير 2012)

*مساعد وزير الداخلية: مصر تمر بمنعطف خطير والامن لن يتحقق بالشرطة فقط *


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 فبراير 2012)

*أكد مصدر قضائى أن المستشار سامى عديلة، المحامى العام لنيابات بورسعيد، أمر باستدعاء 12 شاباً من ألتراس المصرى، "جرين إيجيلز"، نظراً لتورطهم فى أحداث مباراة المصرى والأهلى.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 فبراير 2012)

*جريدة التحرير: مقتل سجين واصابة 15 فى محاولة هرب جماعى من سجن الإسماعيلية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 فبراير 2012)

*توقف الاشتباكات بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن المركزى بشارع نوبار 
السبت، 4 فبراير 2012 - 12:59

توقفت الاشتباكات بين عشرات المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن المركزى والتى اندلعت منذ ما يقرب من ساعة، وذلك بعد خروج مسيرة تضم مئات المتظاهرين من ميدان التحرير*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 فبراير 2012)

*عقدت لجنة تقصى الحقائق بمجلس الشعب حول أحداث بورسعيد اجتماعاً هاماً مع 4 من أهم القيادات الأمنية بمديرية أمن بورسعيد، *


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 فبراير 2012)

*قالت صحيفة الفايننشيال تايمز إن أعمال العنف المروعة فى بورسعيد التى أدوت بحياة 74 شابا مصريا ومئات الجرحى، تقوض مزاعم المجلس العسكرى الذى يبرر على مدار عام قبضته على السلطة، بأنه يرغب فى ضمان الانتقال الآمن نحو الديمقراطية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 فبراير 2012)

*قال الدكتور عصام العريان، نائب رئيس حزب الحرية والعدالة، إن الأحداث الحالية والاشتباكات الواقعة حول وزارة الداخلية تحتاج إلى إجراءات حاسمة للغاية.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 فبراير 2012)

*حمل حزب الكرامة المجلس العسكرى المسئولية الكاملة عن كل ما يجرى بصفته المسئول الأول عن شئون وأمن البلاد، مؤكدا على ضرورة الوقف الفورى لممارسات العنف ضد الثوار، مطالبا على ضرورة سرعة تشكيل لجنة قضائية من قضاة التحقيق بتكليف من مجلس القضاء الأعلى للتحقيق فى كافة الجرائم التى نالت دماء وكرامة المصريين.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 فبراير 2012)

*طنطاوى يجتمع مع الجنزوري لبحث تداعيات أحداث بورسعيد *


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 فبراير 2012)

*جريدة التحرير: اتحاد طلاب جامعات مصر يعلن العصيان المدنى ابتداء من الفصل الدراسى الثانى*


----------



## Abd elmassih (4 فبراير 2012)

اخبار مصر | مدرعة تطارد المتظاهرين فى شـارع منصور وتطلق الخرطوش والغاز #ENN #Tahrir


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 فبراير 2012)

*أوصى المجلس الاستشارى بفتح باب الترشيح لانتخابات الرئاسة 23 فبراير، واعتقال مسئولى لجنة السياسيات بالحزب الوطنى، وكافة المتورطين فى الأحداث الأخيرة.

وطالب المجلس الاستشارى بضرورة إحالة ضباط وزارة الداخلية من الصف الأول والمعروف أنهم محسوبون على النظام السابق، وتشكيل لجنة قومية عليا لهيكلة الداخلية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 فبراير 2012)

*أعلنت الجامعة الأمريكية بالقاهرة بشكل رسمى تعليقها للدراسة غدا الأحد على أن يكون يوم حداد على الطالب عمر على سعد محسن الطالب بالسنة النهائية بالجامعة بقسم الاقتصاد، والذى لقى مصرعه خلال أحداث إستاد بورسعيد*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 فبراير 2012)

*العسكرى: لن نسمح باستمرار الوقيعة بين شباب الثورة والجيش والشرطة
السبت، 4 فبراير 2012 - 18:43

 كتب دندراوى الهوارى

شدد المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة، على أن القوات المسلحة لن تسمح لمن يكرهون مصر باستمرار الوقيعة بين شباب الثورة والجيش والشرطة.

وأكد المجلس عبر "أدمن" على صفحته الرسمية على"فيس بوك" اليوم السبت أن ذلك هو الهدف الأسمى والجائزة الكبرى التى يحلم بها كارهو مصر والمتاجرون بظروفها الحرجة والراقصون على دماء الشهداء من بعض السياسيين والإعلاميين، والذين كشفوا عن حقيقتهم فى خضم هذه الأحداث، الذين يريدون انهيار الشرطة واقتحام وزارة الداخلية حتى يتم تدمير الأمن تماماً، ويأتى الدور على القوات المسلحة وتنهار مصر.

وأضاف المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة "نقول لكل شىء نهاية، والنهاية باتت قريبة، ولشباب الثورة الشرفاء نقول أوقفوا هذا المخطط وعودوا إلى ميدان التحرير وتظاهروا وعبروا عن رأيكم كما تشاءون، ومجلس الشعب يتولى حالياً قضية بورسعيد ولن يفرط أو نفرط فى حقوق شهدائنا، ولكن أنقذوا مصر من الفوضى، ونحن مع الشرفاء من شباب الثورة"

وأردف المجلس قائلا "لن تسقط مصر وسيكون حسابنا عسيرا مع كل من امتدت يده لتحرق مصر".

*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 فبراير 2012)

*شهدت المنطقة المحيطة بوزارة الداخلية والشوارع المؤدية بها، فصل التيار الكهربائى لتهدئة المتظاهرين وتخفيف حده الاشتباكات بين المتظاهرين ورجال الأمن فى شارع منصور.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 فبراير 2012)

*ارتفع عدد الإصابات بين ضباط ورجال الشرطة فى الاشتباكات الدائرة أمام وزارة الداخلية، إلى 228 ضابطا ومجند أمن مركزى، حيث تنوعت جروحهم بين إصابات بطلقات خرطوشية وحروق*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 فبراير 2012)

*علمت اليوم السابع، أن اجتماعا مغلقا يجمع عددا من الأحزاب الإسلامية وأحزاب التحالف الديمقراطى على رأسها الحرية والعدالة، والأحزاب الليبرالية، وعددا من شباب الثورة على رأسها اتحاد شباب الثورة ومنظمة شباب الجبهة، بمقر حزب الحرية والعدالة.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 فبراير 2012)

*هااااام جدا بالصورة || تحليل ضابط فى الشرطة حول احداث بورسعيد









* 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 فبراير 2012)

*فصل التيار الكهربائى فى المناطق المحيطة بالوزارة بالكامل
السبت، 4 فبراير 2012 - 19:08




جانب من الاشتباكات

كتب محمود عبد الراضى وهند عادل ومحمود عبد الغنى ومحمود نصر وهانى الحوتى

شهدت المنطقة المحيطة بوزارة الداخلية والشوارع المؤدية بها، فصل التيار   الكهربائى لتهدئة المتظاهرين وتخفيف حده الاشتباكات بين المتظاهرين ورجال   الأمن فى شارع منصور وشارع فهمى وشارع نوبار، ومازالت الاشتباكات مستمرة   بين الطرفين.




* 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 فبراير 2012)

*عااااجل :: محاولة اقتحام قسم الاربعين بالسويس الان







نقلا عن المداخلة التليفونية لمدير امن السويس لقناة CBC الان بان تم   التصدي لمحاولة اقتحام قسم الاربعين بالسويس من قبل البلطجية وقامت قوات   الامن و6 من المواطنين بالتصدي لهم* 
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 فبراير 2012)

*رصد | ميدان التحرير | الهتافات الان فى محيط وزارة الداخلية " الشعب يريد العودة للميدان" والهتاف المقابل " يا نجيب حقهم يا نموت زييهم *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 فبراير 2012)

*عااااجل بالصورة من مدير امن بورسعيد









* ​


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 فبراير 2012)

*كسر واجهة مديرية امن بورسعيد من قبل المتظاهرين .. واشخاص ملتحين يقومون بعمل لجان شعبية للفصل بين الامن والمتظاهرين *


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 فبراير 2012)

*كر وفر بين متظاهرين وعدد من أهالي منطقة سموحة "المتجمعين" أمام مديرية الامن لحمايتها *


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 فبراير 2012)

*وصف النائب الإخواني صبحي صالح - وكيل اللجنة التشريعية بمجلس الشعب - الأحداث الأخيرة والاشتباكات أمام مقار الداخلية بأنها' أعمال تخريبية'.

وأضاف في تصريحات خاصة لـ'مصراوي' مساء السبت، أن قوات الأمن قد التزمت قواعد ضبط النفس في مختلف المحافظات خلال تظاهرات الاحتجاج علي أحداث ستاد بورسعيد الدموية، مشيراً إلي صعوبة القيام بمبادرات تهدئة قائلا: 'كيف ومع من سوف ندير التفاوض؟ّ!' .*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 فبراير 2012)

*عاجل .. اشتعال النيران ف مبنى الضرائب
ع الهواء (التليفزيون المصرى *)


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 فبراير 2012)

*المتظاهرون يمنعون عربات الاطفاء من اطفاء الحريق*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 فبراير 2012)

*انطلق عدد من رجال الأزهر فى مسيرة، خرجت من صينية ميدان التحرير مروراً بشارع محمد محمود فى اتجاهها إلى مبنى وزارة الداخلية، مطالبة بعودة المتظاهرين إلى الميدان ووقف الاشتباكات القائمة بمحيط وزارة الداخلية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 فبراير 2012)

*بعد ساعات من الكر والفر بين المتظاهرين فى الشوارع المحيطة بوزارة الداخلية، عاد الهدوء ليسيطر على ميدان التحرير وعلى شوراع الداخلية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 فبراير 2012)

*توجه النائب محمد أبو حامد لمقر الاشتباكات بين قوات الأمن والمتظاهرين بشارع محمد محمود، فى محاولة منه لإقناع المتظاهرين للعودة إلى ميدان التحرير للتظاهر هناك.*


----------



## grges monir (5 فبراير 2012)

> *المتظاهرون يمنعون عربات الاطفاء من اطفاء الحريق*


متظاهرين  اية دول بقى الى عاوزين الحرايق تفضل شغالة ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 فبراير 2012)

*الجيش يقيم جدارين بشارعى منصور والفلكى 
  قامت قوات الجيش فجر اليوم الأحد ببناء جدار أسمنتى عازل بشارع منصور المؤدى لمقر وزارة الداخلية
واشتباكات بمحمد محمود *


----------



## grges monir (5 فبراير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *توجه النائب محمد أبو حامد لمقر الاشتباكات بين قوات الأمن والمتظاهرين بشارع محمد محمود، فى محاولة منه لإقناع المتظاهرين للعودة إلى ميدان التحرير للتظاهر هناك.*


نتمنى لة النجاح لانة  نائب مميز جدا
من مكاسب مجلس الشعب المعدومة تقريبا وجودة


----------



## grges monir (5 فبراير 2012)

تفجير خط الغاز للمرة 12 بالعريش
فوضى بلا نهاية تعيشها مصر


----------



## ميشيل فريد (5 فبراير 2012)

grges monir قال:


> تفجير خط الغاز للمرة 12 بالعريش
> فوضى بلا نهاية تعيشها مصر



*أنها فوضى متعمدة ...... ولها هدف *


----------



## Alexander.t (5 فبراير 2012)

grges monir قال:


> متظاهرين  اية دول بقى الى عاوزين الحرايق تفضل شغالة ؟؟؟؟؟


*ايون هو ده
فى متظاهرين كده ؟*
*شكلك ابتديت تفهمنى يا نصه *


----------



## grges monir (5 فبراير 2012)

> *فى متظاهرين كده ؟*


امممم يعنى هما جول بقى القلة المندسة ولااية
ولو هم كدة يبقى فين الثوار الحقيقيون من منع عربيات الاطفاء من اداء واجبها ؟؟؟


----------



## Alexander.t (5 فبراير 2012)

grges monir قال:


> امممم يعنى هما جول بقى القلة المندسة ولااية
> ولو هم كدة يبقى فين الثوار الحقيقيون من منع عربيات الاطفاء من اداء واجبها ؟؟؟



*كده انت اتبديت تبقى معايا ع الخط
المتظاهرين امبارح ساعدو عربيات الاطفاء وده قدام عينى على قناة النهار
انما التفلزيون المصرى بقى انا مش مسئول عنه
أشطه ؟ *


----------



## grges monir (5 فبراير 2012)

> *انما التفلزيون المصرى بقى انا مش مسئول عنه
> أشطه ؟ *


يعنى قصدك تلفزيون الدولة مازال تليفزيون مبارك
قصدى اللى يمسك انا معاة
يعنى لما الاخوان يمسكوا الحكم ودة قريب قوى 
كل المذيعات هايتحجبوا ويقولوا كنا مضطرين نطلع من غير حجاب ههههههه
بس الفكرة مينا
القلة المندسة دى جبارة اوى مينا
بتعرف تعمل اللى عاوزة وسط الالاف دى
بصراحة لو القلة المندسة دى كانوا هم الثوار والعكس كانت الامور اتغيرت كتير ههه


----------



## Alexander.t (5 فبراير 2012)

*


grges monir قال:




يعنى قصدك تلفزيون الدولة مازال تليفزيون مبارك
قصدى اللى يمسك انا معاة
يعنى لما الاخوان يمسكوا الحكم ودة قريب قوى 
كل المذيعات هايتحجبوا ويقولوا كنا مضطرين نطلع من غير حجاب ههههههه
بس الفكرة مينا
القلة المندسة دى جبارة اوى مينا
بتعرف تعمل اللى عاوزة وسط الالاف دى
بصراحة لو القلة المندسة دى كانوا هم الثوار والعكس كانت الامور اتغيرت كتير ههه

أنقر للتوسيع...


القله المندسه فعلاً جباره* *
لان الراعى الرسمى ليها جبار
اما الراعى الرسمى للثوار هو شوية اراده وشوية أمل
وهنا يحضرنى كلمات اغنية مش باقى فى فيلم دكان شحاته
مش  باقى  منى غير شوية ضى فى عينيا ، انا حاديهوملك و امشى بصبرى فى الملكوت

يمكن فى نورهم تلمحى خطوة تفرق معاكى بين الحياة و الموت

مش  باقى  منى غير شوية قوة فى ردى حسبى عليهم و انتى بتخطى

مش  باقى  منى غير شوية ضى فى عينيا انا مش عايزهم ، لو كنت يوم حألمحك و انتى بتوطى

فى معركة ما فيهاش و لا طايرات و لا جيش

و انتى فى طابور العيش

بتبوسى ايد الزمن ينولك لقمة ، من حقك المشروع

مش  باقى  منى غير شرقة فى نفس مقطوع

و انا صوتى مش مسموع

يا حلمنا الموجوع

من المرور ممنوع

مستنى لم يمر موكب سلاطينك


و مش  باقى  منى غير شوية كفر بشروقك

على شوية رحمة من طينك

على شوية صبر من دينك

مش  باقى  منى غير شوية لحم فى كتافى ، بلاش يتبعتروا فى البحر

مش  باقى  منى غير شوية لحم فى كتافى ، بلاش يتحرقوا فى قطر الصعيد فى العيد

بلاش لكلب الصيد تناوليهم

خدى اللى  باقى  من الأمل فيهم و ابنى لى من عضمهم فى كل حارة مقام

و زورينى مرة وحيدة لو كل ألفين عام

ألم الجراح يتلم

و مش  باقى  منى غير شوية دم

متلوثين بالهم

مرين و فيهم سم

و مش  باقى  منى غير شوية دم ، ما قدركش أسقيكى مواجعهم

 و برضه ما قدرش أرميكى و أبعهم

يمكن فى مرة تطلبينى شهيد حاحتاج يوميها الدم يمضى على شهادتى*


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 فبراير 2012)

grges monir قال:


> القلة المندسة دى جبارة اوى مينا
> بتعرف تعمل اللى عاوزة وسط الالاف دى
> بصراحة لو القلة المندسة دى كانوا هم الثوار والعكس كانت الامور اتغيرت كتير ههه



[YOUTUBE]pd_RNeqVZAw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## grges monir (5 فبراير 2012)

> *القله المندسه فعلاً جباره* *
> لان الراعى الرسمى ليها جبار
> اما الراعى الرسمى للثوار هو شوية اراده وشوية أمل*


الراعى لها جبار اممم
تقصد من النظام السابق ام الحالى
اذا كان النظام السابق جبار فقط سقط فى اقل من15 يوما؟؟
واذا ظل بجبروتة  ضد ثورة باكملها فهذا دليل على ماذا
هشاشة الثورة مثلا هههه
 مش تزعل مينا بفكر بصوت عالى  معاك


----------



## marcelino (5 فبراير 2012)

مواقع وزارات الدفاع والداخلية والعدل خارج نطاق الخدمة.. ونشطاء: تعرضت للاختراق












سقطت مواقع وزارات الدفاع، الداخلية والعدل المصرية، صباح الأحد، ولم يتمكن أي من المستخدمين من الدخول عليها لعدة ساعات.​ وتداول النشطاء عبر شبكات التوصل الاجتماعي أن المواقع تعرضت  للاختراق من قبل مجموعة «Anonymous» الشهيرة المتخصصة في اختراق المواقع،  خاصة تلك التابعة لحكومات مناهضة لحقوق الإنسان.​ وكانت المجموعة الشهيرة قد نشرت فيديو قديمًا لانقطاع  الإنترنت في مصر في الذكري السنوية لذلك في 28 يناير الماضي أي قبل أيام  قليلة من اختراق مواقع الوزارات المصرية، والتي تأتي أيضًا بعد أيام من  وقوع مجزرة بورسعيد، والتي راح ضحيتها 71 شهيدًا من مشجعي النادي الأهلي في  مباراة أمام فريق المصري على ملعب الأخير.​ وحمل الشباب المجلس العسكري والداخلية مسؤولية المجزرة، وهو  ما قد يكون سببًا مباشرًا في قيام مجموعة «أنونيموس» باختراق المواقع  التابعة لهم.​ شاهد الفيديو


[YOUTUBE]sneIQpDPPco&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


المصرى اليوم​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 فبراير 2012)

*أصدر وزير الداخلية قرار بتوزيع رموز النظام السابق على خمس سجون مختلفة ...*


----------



## Alexander.t (5 فبراير 2012)

grges monir قال:


> الراعى لها جبار اممم
> تقصد من النظام السابق ام الحالى
> اذا كان النظام السابق جبار فقط سقط فى اقل من15 يوما؟؟
> واذا ظل بجبروتة  ضد ثورة باكملها فهذا دليل على ماذا
> ...



*ههههههه لا يا مان انا مش بزعل
ده مش دليل ع هشاشة الثوره
بالعكس ده دليل على رعب النظام السابق والحالى من الثوره *


----------



## marcelino (5 فبراير 2012)

رصد |عاجل | قوات الأمن تسيطر على جميع الشوارع المؤدية الى وزارة الداخلية فى محاولة لاجبار المتظاهرين للرجوع الى ميدان التحرير ‎#*RNN*‏ ‎#*Egypt*‏​


----------



## marcelino (5 فبراير 2012)

اللواء محمد نجيب: تم نقل علاء وجمال مبارك إلى ملحق سجن طرة​


----------



## marcelino (5 فبراير 2012)

اللواء محمد نجيب: مليون و800 ألف جنيه تكاليف إنشائية لمستشفى سجن طرة لاستقبال مبارك​


----------



## marcelino (5 فبراير 2012)

اللواء محمد نجيب: يتم تجهيز مستشفى سجن طرة لاستقبال مبارك خلال شهرين​


----------



## marcelino (5 فبراير 2012)

اللواء محمد نجيب: يتم التنسيق ما بين السجون والخدمات الطبية بوزارة الداخلية تمهيدا لاستقبال مبارك​


----------



## marcelino (5 فبراير 2012)

#*EgyPolice*‏  قوات الأمن تجدد قصفها الكثيف للمتظاهرين بقنابل الغاز .. ‎ow.ly/8SUPa‏​


----------



## marcelino (5 فبراير 2012)

استعدادات لنقل مبارك لسجن طرة ‎http://bbc.in/y30sAO‏​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 فبراير 2012)

*تمكن المتظاهرون المتواجدون بشارع محمد محمود من إطفاء الحريق الذى اندلع بأحد الشقق المتواجدة بأحد الشوارع الجانبية من شارع محمد محمود،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 فبراير 2012)

*ازدادت حدة الاشتباكات بين المتظاهرين المتواجدين بمحيط وزارة الداخلية ورجال الأمن المركزى المكلفين بتأمين الوزارة، *


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 فبراير 2012)

*عودة الاشتباكات بين قوات الأمن والمتظاهرين بشارع نوبار 

بعد أن أقامت قوات الأمن الجدار الأسمنتى بشارع منصور وشارع عبد المجيد الرمالى، يتمركز الآن أعدد كبيرة من قوات الأمن المركزى بتقاطع شارع نوبار مع شارع محمد محمود،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 فبراير 2012)

*تواصل قوات الأمن إطلاقها المكثف للقنابل المسيلة للدموع على المتظاهرين فى الشوارع المحيطة بوزارة الداخلية *


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 فبراير 2012)

*قام عدد من المتظاهرين بوضع المتاريس الحديدية بميدان الفلكى بعد أن قامت السيارات المصفحة التابعة لقوات الأمن المركزى بعدة دوريات بميدان الفلكى والشوارع الجانبية بوزارة الداخلية،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 فبراير 2012)

*قال الدكتور مصطفى النجار عضو مجلس الشعب إنه تم الاعتداء عليه من قبل 10 أشخاص، واتهموه بالخيانة والعمالة لمطالبته المجلس العسكرى بتسليم السلطة، *


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 فبراير 2012)

*الصحة: 75 مصابا بالمستشفيات نتيجة أحداث محيط وزارة الداخلية*


----------



## grges monir (6 فبراير 2012)

مصطفى النجار اداءة البرلمانى وافكارة مخيبة للامال حتى الان بصورة كبيرة( وجهة نظر شخصية)


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 فبراير 2012)

*دهست سيارة مصفحة تابعة لقوات الأمن عددا من المتظاهرين بشار الفلكى، بعد إطلاقها أعيرة من الخرطوش*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 فبراير 2012)

*أحكمت قوات الأمن سيطرتها على كل الشوارع المؤدية إلى مقر وزارة الداخلية، منها شارع منصور وفهمى ومحمد محمود والشيخ ريحان، وذلك بعد جولات مكثفة للسيارات المصفحة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 فبراير 2012)

*متظاهرون يستخدمون كرات النار للرد على الأمن المركزى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 فبراير 2012)

*سادت حالة من الكر والفر بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن المركزى بشارع نوبار وميدان الفلكى، بعدما تقدمت قوات الأمن إلى ميدان الفلكى، وذلك للبدء فى بناء الجدار الأسمنتى بشارع نوبار ليتم تأمين وزارة الداخلية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 فبراير 2012)

*استمرار حالات الكر والفر بمحيط "الداخلية" وسط سيطرة أمنية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 فبراير 2012)

*هدوء حذر بالتحرير.. وانتظام حركة المرور بالميدان*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 فبراير 2012)

*انتقدت حركة "رقابيون ضد الفساد" الأحداث الدائرة والاشتباكات المتوالية فى وسط البلد بشوارع محمد محمود ومنصور، وكافة المناطق المحيطة بوزارة الداخلية، *


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 فبراير 2012)

*دهست سيارة مصفحة تابعة لقوات الأمن عددا من المتظاهرين بشار الفلكى، بعد إطلاقها أعيرة من الخرطوش، حيث أصيب ثلاث من المتظاهرين بكسور فى الساق، بالإضافة إلى إصابة أحدهم بخرطوش فى الوجه، وتم نقلهم إلى المستشفى الميدان بالتحرير.

وقد قام المتظاهرون بقذف المصفحة بالمولوتوف والحجارة، وهو ما أدى إلى اشتعال النيران بالجزء الأعلى بها، وعادت إلى محيط وزارة الداخلية.

فى سياق متصل، وصلت إلى مقر وزارة الداخلية سيارتان نقل كبيرتان محملتان بعدد من الكتل الخرسانية التى سوف يتم استخدامها فى بناء الكتل الخرسانية بمحيط الوزارة بشارع نوبار، من أجل تنفيذ مبادرة أعضاء مجلس الشعب بوقف الاشتباكات بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن المركزى.

كان عدد من السيارات التى تقل عددا من قوات الجيش والقيادات قد وصلت إلى مقر وزارة الداخلية من شارع الشيخ ريحان من جهة باب اللوق لتتوجه إلى مبنى وزارة الداخلية.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 فبراير 2012)

*طالب النائب رزق حسان بتطبيق قانون الحرابة على المعتدين، وقال من يذهب للداخلية ليحرق ويخرب ليس ثائرا ثم يصبح بعد ذلك شهيدا ومصابا، لافتا إلى أن الشعب والجيش والشرطة لابد أن تكون يداً واحدة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 فبراير 2012)

*استمرت الاشتباكات فى محيط وزارة الداخلية، بعد فشل محاولات التهدئة، فيما أغلق المتظاهرون مداخل ميدان التحرير، بعدما أطلق جنود الأمن المركزى وابلاً من قنابل الغاز *


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 فبراير 2012)

*انسحاب رجال الأمن من شارع محمد محمود، وتراجعوا إلى وزارة الداخلية، وذلك بناء على قرار من وزير الداخلية اللواء محمد إبراهيم، وذلك فى محاولة، لمنع الاشتباك مع المتظاهرين فى شارع محمد محمود*


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 فبراير 2012)

*8 كليات بجامعة المنصورة تعلن العصيان المدنى يوم 11 فبراير 
الإثنين، 6 فبراير 2012 - 17:32

أعلنت اتحادات الطلاب فى 8 كليات "الطب، والحاسبات والمعلومات، وطب الأسنان، والتجارة، والسياحة والفنادق، وكلية الطب البيطرى*


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 فبراير 2012)

*أهالى عابدين يشتبكون مع المتظاهرين فى شارع محمد محمود
الإثنين، 6 فبراير 2012 - 18:05

نشبت اشتباكات حادة بين المتظاهرين وأهالى منطقة عابدين بشارع محمد محمود وسط تبادل القذف بالحجارة، كما استخدام أهالى عابدين الصواعق الكهربية والأسلحة البيضاء والشوم لمواجهة المتظاهرين، التفاصيل*


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 فبراير 2012)

*الكاتب الساخر جلال عامر عبر تويتر :
فى بلادنا السياسة تحمى تجاوزات الأمن والأمن يحمى تجاوزات السياسة، لنحصل على المواطن " الساندوتش " المحصور بين السياسة والأمن*


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 فبراير 2012)

*وزارة الصحة المصرية : عدد قتلى الاشتباكات التي دخلت يومها الخامس بين محتجين وقوات الأمن في القاهرة ومدن أخرى ارتفع اليوم الاثنين إلى 13 شخص*


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 فبراير 2012)

*أهالى عابدين يلقون القبض على عدد من المتظاهرين
الإثنين، 6 فبراير 2012 - 18:19

ألقت أهالى عابدين القبض على عدد من المتظاهرين بعد انسحاب قوات الداخلية من شارع محمد محمود وتراجع قواتها، حيث قاموا بضربهم وسحلهم من شارع محمد محمود حتى وزارة الداخلية، وقاموا بتسليمهم هناك (تعليق ...... عرفو منين أن دول من أهالى عابدين ....؟؟؟)
*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (6 فبراير 2012)

لا بد من الوقوف بحسم مع البلطجية ومجلس الشعب اليو كان رائعا للتفريق بين الثوار والبلطجية


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 فبراير 2012)

*حالة شغب عارمة بشارع محمد محمود وسط غياب أمنى و المتظاهرون يقومون بإلقاء الحجارة على المحلات التجارية والمنازل الموجودة بشارع محمد محمود*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 فبراير 2012)

*رصد | متابعات | ضبط أحد المتورطين بمجزرة بورسعيد.. والمتهم يرشد عن 30 آخرين 

 تمكن الأهالي بمحافظة بورسعيد من ضبط أحد الأشخاص المشتبه بتورطهم في  أحداث المباراة الدامية وتسليمه إلى الشرطة، وذلك بعد أن تمكنوا من التعرف  عليه من خلال الصور والفيديوهات التي تم تفريغها. 

 اعترف المتهم  في تحقيقات النيابة العامة بأنه كان موجودا في المباراة ونفى مشاركته في  الأحداث، وأدلى المتهم بأسماء 30 شخصا من المتورطين في الأحداث، وحدد أماكن  تواجدهم وما قاموا به عقب المباراة.. وأمرت النيابة بسرعة ضبطهم .*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 فبراير 2012)

*اشتباكات بالأسلحة البيضاء والمولوتوف.. وسقوط عشرات المصابين

حرب شوارع فى محيط الداخلية بين المتظاهرين وأهالى عابدين

الإثنين، 6 فبراير 2012 - 19:17





جانب من الاشتباكات أمام الداخلية

كتبت هند عادل ومحمد رضا وحازم عادل

احتدمت الاشتباكات الدائرة بين أهالى منطقة عابدين، والمتظاهرين أمام وزارة   الداخلية وفى شارع محمد محمود، ودارت معارك شوارع بين الجانبين، باستخدام   الأسلحة البيضاء والصواعق الكهربائية والشوم، إضافة إلى الحجارة وزجاجات   المولوتوف.

وتمكن أهالى عابدين من القبض على اثنين من المتظاهرين وتسليمهم لقوات الأمن   بعد الاعتداء عليهم وإصابتهم بجروح وكدمات فى أنحاء متفرقة من جسمهم،  يأتى  هذا فيما حاول عدد من أهالى عابدين تهدئة الأمور بين الطرفين ووقف   الاشتباكات بترديد هتاف "إيد واحدة"، ولكن باءت محاولتهم بالفشل، بينما وقع   عشرات المصابين من الطرفين بجروح قطعية فى الوجه نتيجة التراشق بالحجارة.

وفى السياق ذاته توجه عدد من أهالى عابدين إلى مقر وزارة الداخلية فى   محاولة لمقابلة الوزير ومناشدته بالتدخل بين الطرفين لوقف نزيف الدم.




* ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 فبراير 2012)

*تجددت الاشتباكات بين المتظاهرين وأهالى عابدين فى شارع نوبار، بعد أن توقفت لمدة تزيد عن 3 ساعات بينهم، حيث تبادل الطرفان رشق بعضهما بالحجارة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 فبراير 2012)

*سيدهم: لو عُثِر على رصاصة حية أو خرطوش بحوزة الأمن سأستقيل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 فبراير 2012)

* شهد شارع محمد محمود والذى يتمركز فيه المتظاهرون حالة من الكر والفر بين المتظاهرين وأهالى عابدين الذين يتبادلون التراشق بالحجارة منذ ما يزيد على ساعة عقب تجدد الاشتباكات بينهم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 فبراير 2012)

*تجددت منذ قليل الاشتباكات بين المتظاهرين وأهالى عابدين فى شارع نوبار، حيث تبادل الطرفان رشق بعضهما بالحجارة، مما تسبب فى إصابة عدد كبير من المتظاهرين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 فبراير 2012)

*أكد الدكتور محمد ماهر أحد الأطباء الموجودين بالمستشفى الميدانى رقم واحد بشارع الفلكى، على وصول أحد المتظاهرين فى حالة حرجة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 فبراير 2012)

*تصاعدت الاشتباكات بشدة بين المتظاهرين وأهالى عابدين فى شارع محمد محمود، فيما ألقى المتظاهرون العديد من قنابل المولوتوف على الأهالى، *


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 فبراير 2012)

*اشتعلت النيران فى أحد المحال بشارع نوبار، بالمنطقة المحيطة بوزارة الداخلية نتيجة تبادل إلقاء زجاجات المولوتوف بين المتظاهرين وأهالى منطقة عابدين، *


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 فبراير 2012)

*انضمام أهالى عابدين للمتظاهرين بعد أنباء عن وفاة متظاهر برصاصة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 فبراير 2012)

*أعلن تامر القاضى عضو المكتب التنفيذى لاتحاد شباب الثورة إضرابه عن الطعام، تضامنا مع نواب البرلمان المعتصمين فى مجلس الشعب، واحتجاجا على الأحداث الدموية التى شهدتها منطقة محمد محمود والشيخ ريحان ولوقف العنف الدائر فى محيط وزاره الداخلية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 فبراير 2012)

*قام عدد من المتظاهرين المتواجدين بشارع محمد محمود بالقبض على شخص بعد أن دفع أحد الأشخاص من أعلى مبنى مصلحة الضرائب العقاريه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 فبراير 2012)

*نجحت مسيرة نظمها العشرات من مصابى ثورة 25 يناير وبعض المتظاهرين من ميدان التحرير فى إيقاف الاشتباكات بين المتظاهرين وأهالى منطقة عابدين بشارع محمد محمود،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 فبراير 2012)

*دعا اتحاد شباب الثورة جموع الشعب المصرى إلى المشاركة فى فعاليات الجمعة القادمة الموافق 10 فبراير، والتى أطلقوا عليها "جمعة الرحيل".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 فبراير 2012)

*سادت حالة من الهدوء الحذر بمحيط وزارة الداخلية بعد أن توقفت الاشتباكات والتى أسفرت عن عدد كبير من المصابين، *


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 فبراير 2012)

*تسيطر حالة من الهدوء الحذر بميدان التحرير بعد توقف الاشتباكات بين المتظاهرين وأهالى عابدين بمحيط وزارة الداخلية، *


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 فبراير 2012)

*أعلنت وزارة الصحة أن عدد حالات الوفيات فى أحداث وزارة الداخلية أرتفع أمس إلى 10 حالات، بالإضافة إلى 5 حالات وفاة بأحداث السويس، وأضافت الوزارة أن إجمالى حالات الوفاة 15 حالة منذ بداية الأحداث حتى صباح اليوم*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 فبراير 2012)

*وزير الداخلية: وزير الداخلية: 273 مصاباً من الشرطة حتى الآن .. تم ضبط 243 متهماً وتم إخلاء سبيل 13 من بينهم .. تم ضبط جنازير حديدية وبانجو وبرشام ومولوتوف وشماريخ وألعاب نارية بحوزة المتهمين .. تم ضبط أختام خاصة بمصلحة الضرائب ولاب توب بحوزة المتهمين . . أهالي عابدين ألقوا القبض على بلطجية بحوزتهم أسلحة *


----------

